# 12 Week Transformation, before and after pics on page 30...



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,

In light of the New Year and being in the worst shape of my life I have decided that I will attempt a attempt an official 12 week transformation.

I have a very busy life, working two jobs over 6 days, averaging 50-55 hours a week.

Currently I work at and train BodyMatters Gym http://www.bodymattersgym.com/ in Greater Manchester, Heywood (home of George 'Milky' Milk), yes you may think that working at a gym I should be in shape all the time however, after putting so much time and energy into helping others, you often leave little time and energy to look after yourself.

Don't get me wrong I have been in what some may say was good shape before, however I am attempting to go from my worst to my best in the space of 12 weeks. (not necessary the biggest, but the most aesthetic)

I will try to be as open as I can throughout and although I don't class myself as a bodybuilding "guru" I will be implementing my own diet/strategies/training routine from what I personally believe in, not what may be the right or wrong way to do it.

I will be entering the USN 12 Week transformation contest http://www.usn.co.uk/body_and_lifestyle_challenge/

My training split will be as follows:

Monday Back/Calves

Tuesday Legs/Abs

Wednesday Cardio

Thursday Shoulders/Calves

Friday Chest/Abs

Post Workout will be HIIT style cardio, 20mins 1 minute on 1 minute off.

P.M Cardio will be again HIIT road running, basically sprint intervals for roughly 20mins.

I have been suffering from one major injury to my left knee, this is a long term injury that doesn't necessarily prevent me from training legs however it does deliver a massive amount of pain when attempting legs effectively, therefore legs will be attempted every week however it may not be to the extent they deserve.

Diet wise I shall choose a simple approach - This will be high protein 2-2.5g/lb bodyweight, carbohydrates spaced around resistance training and fats will be through coconut oil which I cook all my chicken with, nuts and steak.

I will be trying to hit 7 meals a day, I may find this hard at first because I've been leading a sedentary life, whilst eating around 2 meals a day, for the last 3 months however the fact that I do train hard and will be implementing 'correct' HIIT post workout I should be starving all day (hopefully).

Supplements wise, I will be using USN 100% Whey, USN BCAA Power Punch, USN IGF-1, Glutamine, Multivitamins and Multi Greens. Nothing fancy, just what I personally think works. Protein powder will be used for Breakfast and Post Workout, Power Bunch during resistance and post workout cardio, glutamine, pre/post evening cardio session, multivitamins every day before breakfast and multi greens morning and evening.

I hope by doing this transformation it may convince others that it is possible to look good whilst working a lot of hours and there is no excuse for "not having enough time" I will be posting regular pictures of what people may find interesting, including what I currently look like, food and anything that I think may be beneficial for others to see.

Any other questions about my training/nutrition/supplements please don't hesitate to message or comment as I am a firm believer in constantly learning about this sport and I do massively appreciate any positive input.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck tosspot :thumbup1:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

As of today I am roughly 13 stone, if all goes to plan fingers crossed will weigh at least 13 stone in 12 weeks time however I will have completely different body composition. Training the last two days has gone well, hit cardio post workout, however due to the weather conditions its near impossible to do any sort of C.V training at night, hopefully the snow/ice clears soon and will be back road running ASAP!

Ive attached a couple of pictures, they are of my cooking partners, who are always by my side in the kitchen, steak for the week and a days worth of chicken.


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck with he recomp


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good luck! I will keep my eye on this thread for sure!

Will you be posting before / after pictures or some kind of daily/weekly photos of yourself?


----------



## JamieTaylor (Jan 16, 2013)

Thats awesome, exactly what im trying to do...think i might try your workout also.

Thanks!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Will constantly be posting pictures of myself regularly and anything else that may be interesting - just broke laptop today so will keep updating as much as possible but may struggle however will keep hard copy of everything and post it when possible


----------



## jafc (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck mate I'll be keeping a keen eye on your progress. Hope all goes to plan!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Subbed!

Good luck with these 12 weeks. Would be interested to see a breakdown of your typical 7 meals for a day if you get chance.


----------



## T5dean (Dec 29, 2012)

OP, interested to know how come you have decided not to include an arm workout?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

T5dean said:


> OP, interested to know how come you have decided not to include an arm workout?


He wants them to stay as thin as they are already :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2013)

Subbed m8, good to see you on here Jay :thumb:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So, training is going bang on at the minute, feeling good, feeling strong considering I have been out for 3 months, really confident in terms of transforming, took before pictures last night, hopefully can convince my girlfriend to take time out on her blessed I Phone 5 to put them on for me.

Been smashing cardio post workout, upped to 25 minutes on the cross trainer.

Got a little itch in my head which is saying to compete at the bodypower in the new physique class, with having a bad leg, actually having them covered with shorts is a bonus so we will see what I am bringing at the end of the transformation.



> OP, interested to know how come you have decided not to include an arm workout?


Ill be honest arms is quite a strong point for me really, with me only starting training now from having a long lengthy spell out, I have found that they will be extremely sore from training back/chest anyway. However this may change along the way.



> Subbed!
> 
> Good luck with these 12 weeks. Would be interested to see a breakdown of your typical 7 meals for a day if you get chance.


Hi mate thanks for subbing. My food basically looks like this:

Breakfast 75g Oats - USN 100% Whey 2 Scoop Protein

Post workout - USN 100% Whey 2 Scoop Protein

Meals 3+4 - 200g Chicken Cooked, 1 Cup Cooked Basmati Rice

Meal 5 - 200g Chicken

Meal 6 -2 scoop protein 2 eggs (Cake)

Meal 7 - 200g Steak Cooked


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So, woke up feeling like I have been in a car crash, day 5 today hit my seven meals all week, feeling positive, trained this morning before shift at work, I am going to try and put in an hour of cardio later on this evening.

Weight wise, still 13 stone which is very pleasing, however definitely lost some water from all the carbohydrate dense food I have been eating previous so, if I have managed to lose a lot of water with the reduction of carbohydrates and still managed to stay the same weight I feel like what I am doing is working.

I could possibly have a cheat meal tomorrow, for some reason I keep smelling McDonalds fries (I dont even eat McDonalds bloody fries so I cant understand where the sudden obsession has come from.) depending on how I feel, however I am not really an advocate of having a cheat meal because you are "entitled" to it. The way I view it is it is an outlet that you have as back up, so if you genuinely are feeling like you need it sure have it, however just having it because its in your plan I cant see the logic, I am serious about this weight loss/muscle gain so if I can withstand temptation to tap further into my fat stores then I will do.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just had 5g Glutamine then pushed 1 hours cardio on the recumbent bike, was at a nice steady pace no intervals this time, needed a rest from the heavy cardio sessions. Feeling completely worn out so decided to do a comfortable steady pace I burnt 400Kcal according to the bike so im pretty happy with that. Diet is bang on again today, feeling more motivated then ever lets hope this carries on through the weekend.

Im going to rest tomorrow as I am working all day, however Sunday I will squeeze in 20-30 HIIT style cardio session before a 10 hour shift at Morrisons! (Theres no such thing as not enough time)


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So as promised ..... Before pictures - lets get this party started!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How do you stand on the wall ?

Thats fu*king awesome !


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> How do you stand on the wall ?
> 
> Thats fu*king awesome !


spiderman, spiderman, does whatever a spider can


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Well really tired this morning I think the addition of an hours cardio really took its toll last night, up bright and early took dogs out for 15 minutes round the field, just having oats and protein now.

Rest of the meals will be just protein and fats today, as I am compensating for the extra Kcals later tonight. At the minute really craving something extra, so might share bag of sweets with my girlfriend whilst watching a film.

As it stands DEFINITELY leaner/fuller then last week look forward to next progression pictures next week hopefully the camera does me justice!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So did cardio this morning before a grueling 10 hour shift at morrisons, decided for a change, I started with 10 minutes sprint intervals then 20 minutes on the bags, really enjoyed the session as its not something I would normally do, going to weigh myself tomorow morning to see how the weeks diet has gone, definately look better then last monday, will take pictures on wednesday to see comparisons. On a side note went out for a meal on saturday with my girlfriend, one thing that I strongly believe in is no matter how "strict" your training and diet is you should always make time for your partner!


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

good luck man hope to see this updated as the winner!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok so start of week 2 of 12, weighed 13st 1lb this morning so a pound up with lower body fat % and visibly fuller muscles, all going to plan, maybe I do actually know what I am doing after all  .

Trained this morning then hit cardio post workout for 25 minutes feeling fitter already which is a nice feeling.

One thing I have learnt over the years is no matter how overwhelmingly fit may look you can still actually be unfit in terms of your cardio vascular system, which as we all know if very unhealthy. This is why I cant stress enough about somewhere within the week incorporating at least some cardio vascular work!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Something that always lets me know that I must be doing something right is the fact that im really looking forward to breakfast and ive not even had my last meal yet! Is it just me or is this a reoccuring theme when everyone else is dieting?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Trained well again this morning, decided to use the stair master instead this morning, first 10 minutes was a nightmare for my knee but once it was warmed up it was manageable. All my numbers are all up from last week which is a good sign, pictures being taken tomorrow to see how the first week has gone.

Day off tomorrow so shall be spending it with my partner, big food shop, banking and all the other loose ends that need sorting out, hopefully I will be able to find spare 30 mins to get a coffee.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good luck with this. You look to have a very good starting point.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So ive got a day full of activites lined up today, probably going to rest today as im still struggling with aches and pains, on a side note metabolism is flying at the minute I feel like my body is working very efficiently everything going good. I will take week update pictures tonight, hopefully will get them on for tonight if not definately tomorow.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Took week 2 pictures last night which I will try to upload later. Nothing knew to report in terms of training all still going to plan numbers are on the up. Pinch test around stomach is definitely showing signs of fat loss, 13st 2lb as of yesterdays weigh in, considering I am on such small carbohydrates I highly doubt its water fluctuation, so hopefully its down to muscle gain.

Managed to get into the doctors yesterday for my knee he has referred me for an MRI scan which is hopefully the first step to getting it fixed.


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

:clap:Your My Hero


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hope the knee is ok mate, how often you posting pics ?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So took pictures on wednesday just had time to upload now, if they are sideways again I will fix them as soon as I have access to a computer!


----------



## landerson (Apr 25, 2008)

Looking loads better already! Subbed to see the rest of your progression


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Cheers mate, feeling positive and strong, going to have to miss hours cardio tonight. My partner bought me tickets to watch TNA at the M.E.N Arena so we are going there with friends and really looking forward to a good night!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Subbed!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just caught the thread mate. Best of luck.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Subbed as per @Milky told me to or he'd break my knees or summin along those lines. good luck with your goals m8.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Had an amazing time last night at TNA Impact at the M.E.N Arena, too bad the snow nearly had us stranded, Brutus Magnus.....WOW that guys physique has changed dramatically he looked incredible. Rob Terry was mahoosive as usual that guy is an absolute tank and would do some serious damage if he took competitive bodybuilding seriously. Even with the snow just about managed to get to work this morning all be it 30mins late. Atleast the gym is open now though!

In terms of training, nothing to report today, Heather said she wouldnt mind steak and potatoes tonight as a "treat meal" so lets hope she still feels the same tonight.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

hi mate got invited here by @Milky so just thought i would bob in and say hello .....

Keep up the good work

Loganator


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

hi mate got invited here by @Milky so just thought i would bob in and say hello .....

Keep up the good work

Loganator


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you all for popping in and subbing, really appreciate any input guys!

Yesterday was the dreaded 10 hour shift at Morrisons, managed to get in sprint intervals and 20 minutes of bag work before I started which is paying massive dividends.

A lot of people complain about not being able to find time to eat when working fixed hours with set break/lunch times, one way that I try and get around it is by packing 3 or 4 shakes in my bag, yes I agree that whole food would be more ideal however desperate times calls for desperate measures! One trick I use is pouring EVOO in my shakes which gives me just enough energy to get through the day.

Training went very well this morning, feeling stronger and fitter again this week, 13 stone 3 upon waking which is very pleasing, managed to squeeze in 25 minutes on the Stair Master post workout.

Also on a side note, I might actually be able to put in my extra cardio session tonight now the roads/paths have finally clear, touch wood it doesn't freeze tonight then its full steam ahead!

Picture update coming up on Wednesday hope to have made some more visible improvements!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just tucked into my last meal which consists of 200g Steak some peppers and leaf salad. One thing that I always find when dieting is you seem to appreciate the smaller things when it comes to food, fresh salad, juicy peppers and watery cucumber really is nice food, I cant believe that the population are missing out on such simple cheap food which is soooooo much more beneficial than the processed crap that takes a minute to cook in the microwave.

Just winding down now, ready to hit it again hard in the morning, cant wait!!!

Full steam ahead week 3 isnt going to know what has hit it.


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Based on the recent picture upload, this thread is going to be phucking [email protected]!!!!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Rusky87 said:


> Based on the recent picture upload, this thread is going to be phucking [email protected]!!!!


Cheers mate, I am putting my reputation on the line here and there isn't one single doubt in my head that I am not going to shock a lot of people. I hope to show what can be done in such a short space of time if all variables are consistent. Even if this thread makes one person believe that they can actually achieve what they set out to do then I will be a very happy person.

Moving on, training this morning was very enjoyable,I was listening to a little bit of breaking benjamin which always sets the tone for a good session, feeling stronger each session, I feel that I have shook of my ring rust and am now back into it 100%.

Will definitely be adding cardio session in tonight just before my last meal, I think my partner is getting her hair done in the morning also, which gives me a chance to put another hours cardio in fasted tomorrow morning. FULL STEAM AHEAD - No Excuses!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Last night I cooked a little bit of extra steak, I thought why waste it so decided to put a few slices in with my chicken meals.....WOW greatest idea ever, savouring a 20g piece of steak BAD TIMES, well at least I know the diets going well!

Really cant wait for cardio tonight time to turn it up a notch.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

As promised week 3 update pictures - 17 days in and looking and feeling better. One thing that I always advise is that you don't exhaust all your avenues from the start. Feeling very confident because I've still got a lot more resources to chuck at this transformation so expecting massive changes.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good progress there mate.

What's your daily macros?

And are you natural?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just downed my black coffee oats and protein and ready to go. Seeing visual progress is a massive help in terms motivation, going to smash this mornings session off to the gym I go, hopefully I will get a few "action" shots this morning if the gym is quiet


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

faultline said:


> Good progress there mate.
> 
> What's your daily macros?
> 
> And are you natural?


Hi mate macros roughly Protein 350g-420g

Carbs approx 130g - 140g

Fats approx 50g

Ill be honest mate just calculated that using approximates so might not be completely accurate.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

On another note, visited the doctors last Wednesday regarding my knee, had a letter through to get an MRI scan today, so hopefully that sets the ball rolling and they find a solution to the problem


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

JamieGray said:


> As promised week 3 update pictures - 17 days in and looking and feeling better. One thing that I always advise is that you
> View attachment 109458
> don't exhaust all your avenues from the start. Feeling very confident because I've still got a lot more resources to chuck at this transformation so expecting massive changes.


Well done mate, a very noticeable difference so far, keep at it!


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

:thumb :i want a pair of those star shorts


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Training was very productive this morning, feeling bigger every time I train. Only downfall is as I start work at 10:30 its near impossible to complete any kind of cardio session post workout. Its going to have to be an hours continuous after my shift at work which I am actually looking forward to, bring on the washboard stomach!


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Some difference already, change in back is impressive, keep at it!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just finished hours cardio, mixed it up a little, I chose to do 30 minutes on the recumbent bike continuous, then 5 rounds of 3 minutes on the bags to let some steam off, then quick 15 minute abs circuit, diet is really taking its toll now, felt dizzy and was seeing spots, on a side note going for a meal with my girlfriend tomorrow night for a big re feed, I think a massive steak and some chips are going to be on my menu, just hope that it turns out to be a nice meal. Side note, going to have to nip to the supermarket on the way home to buy some diet soda need a fix even if its fake sugar


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, so quick update regarding the weekends activities, had a rest day Saturday, I took my partner to The Grill On New York Street in Manchester Central, couldnt have picked a better place to eat, I would definitely recommend to anybody who likes their steak.

I trained Sunday morning before the legendary 10 hour shift at Morrisons, this consisted of sprints for 15 minutes and 5 x 3 minute rounds on the bags, I cant speak highly enough of doing something so simple such as hitting the boxing bags, Im the first one to hold my hands up and say I dont have a clue what I am doing however its not only a great stress relief its always very taxing on your cardio vascular system, when the purpose is calorie output I genuinely dont know anything more fun then spanking a couple of boxing bags.

As it stands today is the first day of week 4, looking forward to post more pictures hopefully theres another noticeable difference fingers crossed


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> As of today I am roughly 13 stone, if all goes to plan fingers crossed will weigh at least 13 stone in 12 weeks time however I will have completely different body composition. Training the last two days has gone well, hit cardio post workout, however due to the weather conditions its near impossible to do any sort of C.V training at night, hopefully the snow/ice clears soon and will be back road running ASAP!
> 
> Ive attached a couple of pictures, they are of my cooking partners, who are always by my side in the kitchen, steak for the week and a days worth of chicken.
> 
> ...


That's a decent looking pan mate, you get that from nisbits?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's a decent looking pan mate, you get that from nisbits?


Hi mate, yes they are wicked pans they are Khun Rikon, funny story how I got them, me and my partner both bought exactly the same pan for each other for Christmas, strange Christmas presents according to some people, at least we actually use them and its not a wasted gift! They are from T J Hughes mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Hi mate, yes they are wicked pans they are Khun Rikon, funny story how I got them, me and my partner both bought exactly the same pan for each other for Christmas, strange Christmas presents according to some people, at least we actually use them and its not a wasted gift! They are from T J Hughes mate.


Haha wicked!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just found out that USN are hosting a new event at the bodypower http://www.bodypowerexpo.co.uk/index.php/visiting-the-expo/bodypower-news/item/usn-bodypower-classic that will have the news Mens Physique category, I think as I am doing the USN transformation contest it would be fitting end to a great journey, as long as I don't get side tracked which at this point feels impossible. So there's not point in messing around i'm going ALL IN lets have it and show these pretty boys how to rock it!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

One of them sessions this morning, whatever could go wrong did....Firstly forgot earphones, BAD TIMES then forgot lifting straps horrible! So made do and trained the best I could which I was happy with, knocked the cardio post workout on the head, I really need some decent songs to do cardio to.

Its that time of the week where I take progress pictures again tomorrow so I am looking forward to see how I look on camera, hopefully more noticeable results.

Im thinking of adding in some USN Xedra Cut or the CLA Thermo to aid the fat loss, if anybody has any experience with these products and could advise me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

JamieGray said:


> One of them sessions this morning, whatever could go wrong did....Firstly forgot earphones, BAD TIMES then forgot lifting straps horrible! So made do and trained the best I could which I was happy with, knocked the cardio post workout on the head, I really need some decent songs to do cardio to.
> 
> Its that time of the week where I take progress pictures again tomorrow so I am looking forward to see how I look on camera, hopefully more noticeable results.
> 
> Im thinking of adding in some USN Xedra Cut or the CLA Thermo to aid the fat loss, if anybody has any experience with these products and could advise me it would be greatly appreciated.


sometimes the workouts that don't start out too well can turn in to the best.. as long as you did something


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Rykard said:


> sometimes the workouts that don't start out too well can turn in to the best.. as long as you did something


Yes, its strange I find mate, I actually managed to lift more this week then last week so there is some progression, its just I missed that "spark", hopefully by tomorrow I will know how this mornings training went in terms of the DOM's I get.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Managed to squeeze some cardio in this morning on an empty stomach, had to do a couple of errands so decided to run instead of drive. Got a full day of activities lined up, think me and my partner are going to pontefract for some shopping and a walk around, I have all my food ready so I have no reason to eat anything I shouldnt. Will take progress pictures tonight as usual feeling good and positive, lets hope the camera picks up all my hard work.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Weekly update of pics.....better late then never!


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

:thumb :nice 1 paper boy you working for the Star


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Well the walk to the gym was the first enjoyable of the year, it was actually quite "mild" this morning which was a pleasant surprise. Training went well again today, decided to try a different machine for cardio and absolutely loved it: http://www.buyfitness4less.com/images/LifeStep9500d.jpg.

Pretty dissapointed with the results from the pictures this week however it has just made me want it even more. Cardio twice a day without fail now, I'm going to get that bodyfat down.

Going to introduce xedra cut next week aswell, hoping that gives the fat loss a boost!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So everybody loves pictures, so heres a couple from this past week that I have just managed to have time to upload them, some food ones, a gym one and one of my boys manny keeping his head warm when we had a blizzard bless him!


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Love the pics! Seeing gains already... Subbed


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

musio said:


> Love the pics! Seeing gains already... Subbed


Top one mate, lets be honest everybody loves pictures, I think it gives the journal more character/personality. Cheers for subbing, I will not be letting anybody down, Im going to be on stage at bodypower so I better get this transformation in full swing!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Trained this morning, horribly busy day Fridays for me, I had to get up, train, do a bit of food prep, and then make it to work for 10:30am, I will be at the gym until 9:30pm tonight and will be squeezing in an hours cardio somewhere today. There really is no excuses to be made, if you truly want to achieve something its just a case of how bad you want it.






The way I see it is if you cant handle the heat get out of the kitchen.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just purchased myself a pair of boxing gloves off ebay, I have really enjoyed smashing the bags around for cardio, I think its definitely had a positive effect on my mood as well, what a great stress relief I have found it especially when dieting hard. Definitely advise anybody to give it a try who has access to boxing bags.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good there matey. Can already see improvements. Well done and keep it up. :thumb:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MuscleM8 said:


> Looking good there matey. Can already see improvements. Well done and keep it up. :thumb:


Cheers mate, I am committed to this, I will not let myself or any other person down around me, I chose to do it so I will there is no doubt about it.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Had a nice conversation with a good friend last night about diet/training, and in terms of fat loss which I wanted everything I am doing is working to the extent I wanted, HOWEVER I did say I wanted to add muscle as well as lose fat, as it stands im around 3lb heavier now then when I first started and leaner which is great.......BUT I have decided the calories are going up, and my output is going to increase to fight off some more body fat, lets hope it doesn't back fire, flax seed oil added, almonds added, 25g extra oats for breakfast, apple added and carbs post workout are back in, 14 weeks out now, lets hope this doesn't backfire...... As the great George Micheal said......


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just an update of how my weekend activities unfolded, on Saturday decided to have a cheat meal with my partner, decided to go zero carbs for the 4 meals before my cheat to compensate for the added calories. Cooked a mixed grill for me and my partner and was actually very satisfied turned out better then I expected. This morning I decided to do bag work which consisted of 5x3 minute rounds with a minute of sledgehammer work on the tractor tyre in between rounds, really enjoying a change from the traditional monotonous cardio work and would definitely advise anybody to give it a go.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I may have to use your help on this you know mate...


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> I may have to use your help on this you know mate...


Nothing too technical just imagine somebodies face you dont like on the bag and smack the [email protected] out of it haha.....works everytime!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Managed to train this morning, had to rush through the session, needed to shop, prep food,cook and all the other bits and bobs. This is the first day where I have increased my calories, lets hope it doesnt backfire, depending on the weather, I think night time cardio is on the menu.

Strength continues to increase each week so I am very happy in that respect, and still visibly leaner, it seems to have dropped off my quads quite a bit this last week, thats one thing that I find alot of people cant understand, body fat is EVERYWHERE...it would be great if you could just choose where we wanted to get rid of the fat but unfortunately this is not true


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Managed to train this morning, had to rush through the session, needed to shop, prep food,cook and all the other bits and bobs. This is the first day where I have increased my calories, lets hope it doesnt backfire, depending on the weather, I think night time cardio is on the menu.
> 
> Strength continues to increase each week so I am very happy in that respect, and still visibly leaner, it seems to have dropped off my quads quite a bit this last week, thats one thing that I find alot of people cant understand, body fat is EVERYWHERE...it would be great if you could just choose where we wanted to get rid of the fat but unfortunately this is not true


Well said mate. So many threads on here from guys who want to know how to get rid of belly fat. Laughably some of them think that the way to go is to do loads of abdominal exercises.

Unfortunately for most men the belly fat is pretty much the last to go, whilst women have more problems with fat on thighs.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Jamie. Just saw this thread and looking forward to checking your progress. Well done so far!

I have a question for you please. How do you fry your chicken breast? Oil? Really low heat? It looks nice and tender.

Cheers


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

chelios said:


> Hey Jamie. Just saw this thread and looking forward to checking your progress. Well done so far!
> 
> I have a question for you please. How do you fry your chicken breast? Oil? Really low heat? It looks nice and tender.
> 
> Cheers


Hi mate, yes I use coconut oil, normally around a good tablespoon worth with around 5-6 chicken breasts a pan, I use two frying pans at once, plenty of onions/peppers/chillies. I always switch a glass lid as well on each pan, normally give it 5 minutes and swap pans. It kind of boils the chicken a bit which means less frying time and less dry.

Cheers mate, we will see on Wednesday, today was the start of upping calories, so we will see how it impacts on my overall goal :thumb:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> Well said mate. So many threads on here from guys who want to know how to get rid of belly fat. Laughably some of them think that the way to go is to do loads of abdominal exercises.
> 
> Unfortunately for most men the belly fat is pretty much the last to go, whilst women have more problems with fat on thighs.


I know mate, I get millions of questions about "belly fat" crazy people, I wish it was that simple to do a couple of crunches, we would all have visible abs!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Went for an evening cardio last night with my partner, only did 25 minutes continuous, till out put which is what we are looking for. Trained this morning and felt really strong, the addition of calories yesterday must have done something positive, felt like I had an engine this morning whilst training. Smashed 25 minutes post workout this morning on the stepper.

Couple of pictures... My mixed grill cheat meal from saturday and a quick gym picture from this mornings session!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Update of week 5 pictures coming up soon, this is the third day with additional calories, Im looking forward to seeing if it has made a noticeable difference. I managed to squeeze in a cheeky 30 minutes cardio this morning on the bags. Visited the doctors again for another consultation, FINALLY been booked in for an MRI scan so lets see if they can fix my knee!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Subbed. Looking good mate. Keep it up!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

How many cals do you aim for a day mate?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

miguelmolez said:


> Subbed. Looking good mate. Keep it up!


Cheers mate much appreciated, like I said BODYPOWER show is the aim now, feeling very confident and driven


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

miguelmolez said:


> How many cals do you aim for a day mate?


Just increased calories this week mate so roughly:

1200-1400Kcal Protein

4-500Kcal Carbs

900-1000Kcal Fats

So total any where between 2500Kcal - 2900Kcal per day.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

keep it up pal


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

As promised mid way through week 5 and heres the picture update


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking very good mate. Well done. I can see the abs starting to show their face and your back looks a lot meaner.

Keep it up!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Had a really good session this morning, felt really strong and motivated.

There seems to be a lot of big names in the fitness industry "supposedly" competing in mens physique this year which I think is great, I would rather lose and mix it with the best than win and be the best of a bad bunch. The way I see it is these lads look good 365 days a year, HOWEVER I only need to look GREAT for one day so full steam ahead BODYPOWER HERE WE COME!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Nearly finished work, going to go for a nice 20-30 minutes continuous cardio session with my partner later tonight. Its a god send having a partner who is also into fitness, nothing better than spending quality time together when it helps us both achieve are fitness goals at the same time!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking good on the vest mate.....

Just need a tan now you fu*king honky !


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Trained really well again this morning, managed to squeeze in a bit of core at the end of the workout. Hours cardio tonight, could possibly be sparring for the first time, it should be very interesting. If not then just bags and circuits, cant wait! Six pack here we come!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In.

Look like you doing good :thumbup1:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> In.
> 
> Look like you doing good :thumbup1:


Top one mate, appreciate all the positivity, just makes me want to smash it even more!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Any idea what muscle mass you were holding at the start?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Any idea what muscle mass you were holding at the start?


In terms of a definite figure no, but if we was to say I was possibly around 20% body fat at 13 stone that may give you a better indication of how much muscle I had to start with.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Really enjoyed last nights cardio session. It consisted of 5x3 minute rounds with a minutes circuit in between this was Sledgehammer/Lying Leg Raises/Farmers Walk/Kettle Bell Up Right Row/TRX Bodyweight Row. Followed by 5x3 minute pads again with a minutes circuit between each round. Then a 10 minute spar at the end of the session which made me realise how hard boxing actually is and how easy it is to get caught.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice journal  keep up the good work


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

How long did you train for before the break? Seem to know what your doing lol


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> How long did you train for before the break? Seem to know what your doing lol


Hi mate, yes, I would consider myself to "know" what I am doing, one thing I wanted to achieve by writing this journal is to show what can be achieved in a short space of time, if you are willing to put the effort in.

I think regardless of my training background, I wanted to prove everybody who always seem to come up with an excuse why its not possible for them to achieve a physique they desire. IT IS POSSIBLE if you set a target and are 100% committed as I will prove in this journal. Like you have probably read I can work anywhere between 50-60 hours a week but I manage to squeeze in cooking/training/cardio/relationship/social life. And I have just recently sent off an application form to take on some more work in the evening to mark exam papers, if successful I may have to have really late nights / early mornings to try and fit them in, but unfortunately if you want to be successful in life you must put the hard work in unless you win the lottery that is.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Are those jammie bottoms you've got on Jay? hahahaha

Looking well tho m8, keep up the good work mucka


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Dave said:


> Are those jammie bottoms you've got on Jay? hahahaha
> 
> Looking well tho m8, keep up the good work mucka


Cheers Big Dave, hope your trainings going good, theres nothing wrong with Batman PJ's Mate haha!


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

Hat's off to you for the progress you are making, that is some turnaround in a short space of time.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FTR chaps his pics dont do him any justice.

Looking fu*king fantastic already.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

He is looking good in the pics, obviously putting the work in and got all areas well drilled.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> FTR chaps his pics dont do him any justice.
> 
> Looking fu*king fantastic already.


Cheers George much appreciated! Im like you - im still looking to find a camera that does me justice, bloody £600 Iphone and it makes me look fat haha!....mirrors theres plenty around in which seem to do me justice but cameras NOPE STILL NOT FOUND ONE.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

AAlan said:


> He is looking good in the pics, obviously putting the work in and got all areas well drilled.


Cheers mate, my outlook in life is, WHAT DO YOU WANT and HOW BAD DO YOU WANT IT, if you can get up every morning and make a small step whether it be diet/cooking/cardio/training then it is another step towards success, I can truly say that I will achieve something in bodybuilding, genetics yes do play a part to an extent, however everybody breathes oxygen, eats food and trains, it just so happens im trying to do the 2 latter ones better and more consistent than any others.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Well you def got the right mindset for this!

Have you detailed any weight sessions in here yet?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Well you def got the right mindset for this!
> 
> Have you detailed any weight sessions in here yet?


Ill be honest mate, thought about doing it, but at the end of the day its just a load of numbers which are irrelevant. My partner actually convinced me that its not ALWAYS about the weight lifted, just the intensity of the sessions, as long as your bringing the muscle to a place it hasn't been before then I am happy. With mens physique I will have to bring a more aesthetic appearance which I feel can be ruined if throwing around heavier weights whilst recruiting muscles which you arnt necessarily training on that set day.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Today was the long work day at Morrisons. Seen Miilky in the gym this morning prior to my 10 hour shift smashing his back, I was on the bags as usual with circuits in between rounds, I opted for hanging leg raises and sledgehammers in between. Managed to squeeze another 25 minutes continuous cardio with my partner after work. Just cooked 2 days worth of protein tonight as well to keep me topped up until Wednesday.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful day today, enjoyed walking to the gym, the gym itself was like a greenhouse so felt really loose and nimble, managed to crack a couple targets as well so really productive session. Cardio was hard with the heat, but still managed to push out 25 minutes on the stair master around 300 kcal I managed to burn off, will have to hit another cardio session this evening to ensure the fat loss keeps on coming.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Going to have a sit down and a chat with my partner tonight to asses what my physique is looking like at the minute and what changes need to be made, will look how increasing output or decreasing calories may effect the transformation. I need to smash this competition out of the water, having a support network around you is an absolute god send, especially when your partner has equal amount of passion for my goals.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JamieGray said:


> Going to have a sit down and a chat with my partner tonight to asses what my physique is looking like at the minute and what changes need to be made, will look how increasing output or decreasing calories may effect the transformation. I need to smash this competition out of the water, having a support network around you is an absolute god send, especially when your partner has equal amount of passion for my goals.


Just dont make her angry :lol:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Training is going from strength to strength each week that passes, stacked pull down machine and seated row for good reps. Made a catastrophic school boy era today and forgot my bloody rice, protein and fats will have to be my friend today unfortunately!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just finished work now, going to go home do some cooking and get a decent 30 minutes cardio done with my partner. Day off tomorrow, full day of activities to get through, should keep me busy, going to start the day off with an hours cardio on the bags with a friend and a haircut.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Had to do cardio late tonight cooking over ran longer then expected just got in at 12:30 had steak and salad it was beautiful going to get some shut eye now, need to get up for an hours cardio again tomorow morning, o the joys of dedication ha ha


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have no clue why anyone would want to eat 7 meals with the amount of calories you are consumung? Seems an annoying waste of time for little benefit?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I have no clue why anyone would want to eat 7 meals with the amount of calories you are consumung? Seems an annoying waste of time for little benefit?


Please elaborate mate? Dont quite understand the question?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Will post official weekly pictures tonight as usual, here's a couple of pictures of food, the state of the dumb bells at my gym (Annoying) and a bad quater turn Mens Physique Pose of myself from last night.


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't read the whole thread just had a look at the starting page and this one now. Doing a good job mate. Will power is there. Keep it up. What your doing is working.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Please elaborate mate? Dont quite understand the question?


Not really a question (despite the question marks, sorry).

Eat 7 times a day has no benefit over eating 3 and considering you are eating low calories i can only imagine how unfulfilling those meals are


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Not really a question (despite the question marks, sorry).
> 
> Eat 7 times a day has no benefit over eating 3 and considering you are eating low calories i can only imagine how unfulfilling those meals are


Everybody is different in terms of eating habits, I am fortunate that I am able to eat more than others, in general I am awake for around 18 hours a day, eating once every 6 hours is just not possible and would never ever consider it as I genuinely cant see the benefits as I would be eating around 120g-150g of protein per meal and considering that im not using anything that would increase protein synthesis im pretty certain the majority of it will be converted into glycogen for energy, which is not good long term and would be pretty taxing on the liver I would imagine. Another reason I advocate eating little and often is the fact that your body will use energy with the digestion process, which is the name of the game when it comes to calorie output. Surely having a regular supply of amino acids/protein supplied throughout the day your body will recover/grow more effectively, another positive is having a constant blood sugar level I thought?

To be honest, I think its pretty arrogant of you to come on here and be so stern as to tell me i'm doing wrong, Its all about positive thinking in this journal mate, yes I appreciate questions in regard to why I chose to do things certain ways, luckily the 7 meals a day approach is working pretty well considering the direction im heading, would it be the same if not better if I only ate 3 times a day.... Who knows? But if its not broke don't fix it. I suppose its a good job that im wasting my own time/energy consuming 7 meals a day and nobody elses then.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Haven't read the whole thread just had a look at the starting page and this one now. Doing a good job mate. Will power is there. Keep it up. What your doing is working.


Top One Mate, APPRECIATE all the POSITIVENESS, makes me want to work harder when I hear a compliment!


----------



## thewillski (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome transformation so far, looking forward to seeing the continual progress!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

it is clearly working well! good work.

How much weig have you lost? look to be shaved quite a lot if the photo isn't thinking me.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

thewillski said:


> Awesome transformation so far, looking forward to seeing the continual progress!


I am looking forward to making some surprising gains myself mate, I want to prove to everybody that its possible to achieve a good physique in a short space of time with the right application.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> Not really a question (despite the question marks, sorry).
> 
> Eat 7 times a day has no benefit over eating 3 and considering you are eating low calories i can only imagine how unfulfilling those meals are


I prefer to eat 7 times a day, reasons being.

1 ; l cant get my calories in in 3 meals.

2 ; it suits my lifestyle / work pattern better

3 ; l feel less bloated and more functional thro the day.

I have also been ill with my stomach a lot less since using this method.

What works for one may not work for others, l much prefer this way and given the expert advise l am getting l say its a good method.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> it is clearly working well! good work.
> 
> How much weig have you lost? look to be shaved quite a lot if the photo isn't thinking me.


Ill be honest mate, weighing in 3 pound heavier than I started at, hoping to stay the same if not heavier to really push the recomposition.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> I prefer to eat 7 times a day, reasons being.
> 
> 1 ; l cant get my calories in in 3 meals.
> 
> ...


COULD NOT AGREE MORE


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats some amazing progress you are making mate, I am going to have to go back and read this all, I have a similar goal, if I get to where you have in that amount of time, I will be very happy.

Subbed.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Speedway said:


> Thats some amazing progress you are making mate, I am going to have to go back and read this all, I have a similar goal, if I get to where you have in that amount of time, I will be very happy.
> 
> Subbed.


Cheers mate, I am not a know it all by any any stretch of the imagination. I have alot to learn myself and I am learning more and more each day but if there is anything you want to ask dont hesitate to inbox me mate, Ill try and give you the best honest advice I can.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Weeks 5-6 pictures


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Weeks 5-6 pictures


How the fu*k have you gotten like that in 6 weeks from what you looked like in week 1 haha

Looking much better jeeeeezuz


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Just skimmed over thread,awesome progress mate..good to see :thumbup1:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

sckeane said:


> How the fu*k have you gotten like that in 6 weeks from what you looked like in week 1 haha
> 
> Looking much better jeeeeezuz


Hi mate it all comes down to consistency literally hand on heart I could not throw anything else at this.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Hi mate it all comes down to consistency literally hand on heart I could not throw anything else at this.


Very well done mate. Although I have been consistent in the last 5 weeks of my training to the T and haven't reaped anything like this... Jelllllllll lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

are there any rules on gear usage for the transformation comp?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> are there any rules on gear usage for the transformation comp?


Yes I read somewhere in the terms and conditions that you are not allowed to use anything unnatural or unsafe, which isnt an issue for me. Fingers crossed I get nod and smash the competition, I know im working my socks off for it!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

One thing that Ive noticed since dieting, is I look totally different with a "pump" in the gym, every time I take a picture whilst training I look twice as good, HOPE TO GOD this happens on stage for me, heres a pic I took this morning for some reason I feel like look miles better then last night, when literally its in the space of 12 hours


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I always feel I look better in the morning than at any point during the day or evening


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Top work mate, subscribed!


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

6 weeks and youve dropped loads of fat/water. Good effort


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Wardy33 said:


> 6 weeks and youve dropped loads of fat/water. Good effort


Cheers mate, appreciate it!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

cas said:


> I always feel I look better in the morning than at any point during the day or evening


I always feel like I look better in the morning after breakfast.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Very well done mate. Although I have been consistent in the last 5 weeks of my training to the T and haven't reaped anything like this... Jelllllllll lol


What I would do mate is write down everything you eat and assess how hard you train. If you can honestly say your diet is perfect then it must be your training. If your training is bang on then it must be your diet, its impossible to hit 100% consistency and not see results.


----------



## s11 (Jan 16, 2011)

That is some awesome progress so far, well done and good luck!


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

all your hard work is paying dividends well done pleased for you:thumb:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

mikeylift said:


> all your hard work is paying dividends well done pleased for you:thumb:


its because ive got you as a coach


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Im taking another gamble starting tomorrow, basically im losing weight which I am massively pleased with HOWEVER I need to grow into my competition at BodyPower. My output for the week is as follows:

*Monday *Weights/25 mins CV Post Workout + CV 25 Minutes After Work (11pm)

*Tuesday* Weights/25 mins CV Post Workout + CV 25 Minutes After Work (11pm)

*Wednesday* 60-90 mins boxing training + CV 25 Minutes Evening (10pm)

*Thursday* Weights/25 mins CV Post Workout + CV 25 Minutes After Work (11pm)

*Friday* Weights + 60-90 Minutes Boxing training (6pm)

*Saturday* 30mins CV

*Sunday* 30mins CV Pre Morrisons

Basically my calorie input is in my opinion vastly low compared to my output, I said im doing a USN 12 week transformation which I am doing and I feel I would do very well the way things are going. However there is also a competition at the BODYPOWER (USN CLASSIC) that I want to do well in and thats around 12 weeks away from now. So im looking at the bigger picture, all out put is staying the same as I am enjoying what I am doing, however im adding an additional 100g Oats (dry) a day and approx 60-70g (dry) Basmati Rice a day. Hopefully this isnt a massive gamble however sometimes you have literally just got to roll the dice and see what you get, fingers crossed it pays off.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

No rest day mate? you are doing well so far!!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> No rest day mate? you are doing well so far!!


No rest for the wicked mate, Ill be honest, if I was to be in good shape then I could easily maintain it without having to do endless amount of training, the fact that I need to pull it round in a short space of time I have no choice but to make the most of all the time I have.

Cheers mate, one person who deserves alot of credit is my partner who has stood by me and supported me all the way, without that I would not be able to achieve a patch on what I have done up to now.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JamieGray said:


> No rest for the wicked mate, Ill be honest, if I was to be in good shape then I could easily maintain it without having to do endless amount of training, the fact that I need to pull it round in a short space of time I have no choice but to make the most of all the time I have.
> 
> Cheers mate, one person who deserves alot of credit is my partner who has stood by me and supported me all the way, without that I would not be able to achieve a patch on what I have done up to now.


The cow !

:lol:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Found it very hard to get up this morning, still managed to get to the gym and get a good session in. Full day of work today 10:30-9:30. Will be doing around 90mins bags/pads/sparring later, this will be my second time sparring and I am looking forward to it, hopefully will be more confident and more relaxed about being hit. GOD FORBID I break my nose, then my physique career is over before its begun ha!

Upped calories today, will keep everybody up to date with how it goes, NEED to keep on top of cardio though cant afford to be adding fat at this stage in the game.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep the chin tucked in and stay aware haha. Used to love sparring in my boxing days. learn something new everytime and is a great workout. Keep moving or youll be hit! no time to be tired!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So tonight's session was probably the worst of my entire life, started my boxing and all of a sudden elbows started hurting so bad I couldnt lift my arms, literally the pain was unbearable. Think all this output has took its toll on my body this week, going to attempt a run when I get home from work to try and redeem myself. Never been in so much pain, think it could be a massive build up of lactic acid which will not budge or even slight tendon damage. Whatever it is I hope it fixes itself sooner rather then later.


----------



## AAlan (Oct 30, 2012)

That doesn't sound good, hope it's nothing too bad that's going to set you back.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Anyway, I forgot get back to you. Sorry i came across rude before. Good luck, you have a great attitude and it will yeild you great results


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

you need a rest day by the sounds of things

Don't break yourself


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> Anyway, I forgot get back to you. Sorry i came across rude before. Good luck, you have a great attitude and it will yeild you great results


No probs mate, all is forgot about, I may have been a bit snappy myself, Im all for advice, if you think I could tweak something just let us know mate, massively appreciate it.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> you need a rest day by the sounds of things
> 
> Don't break yourself


I know mate, feel absolutely shattered at the minute, having cheat meal/refeed tonight that should pick me up, will still be doing around an hours cardio at some point today though, if my arms are not working to full capacity my legs will have to do the work.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

AAlan said:


> That doesn't sound good, hope it's nothing too bad that's going to set you back.


As long as my arm moves it will be used, REFUSE to let anything hold me back mate, will next week a bit lighter in terms of weight dont want to continuously aggravate an underlying issue. VOLUME TRAINING HERE I COME!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Just read all 11 pages. Amazing dedication and the progress over the last 6 weeks is nothing but incredible.

Hope you achieve your goals and surpass them, as you deserve it with the work you and your partner are puting into this. You are lucky to have her supporting you as some partners can be so negative. Get her some flowers... :thumb:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Just read all 11 pages. Amazing dedication and the progress over the last 6 weeks is nothing but incredible.
> 
> Hope you achieve your goals and surpass them, as you deserve it with the work you and your partner are puting into this. You are lucky to have her supporting you as some partners can be so negative. Get her some flowers... :thumb:


Cheers mate, really appreciate the feedback, we both support eachother wherever possible mate, ive got her back and shes got mine, very lucky that we share the same interests and hobbies and both strive to always better ourselves.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Good journal this mate :thumb: I was wondering a few things.

What are you current big lifts?

Is it a natty journal?

When you do your hiit - Do you go full pelt for an entire minute on every interval?

How much is your weekly food bill? I wish i could eat chicken and steak like that but it looks expensive lol.

Great work mate, best of luck with the rest. You look set to smash it.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> Good journal this mate :thumb: I was wondering a few things.
> 
> What are you current big lifts?
> 
> ...


Ok so CURRENT big lifts,Bench I get a decent set of 10 out of 120kg, Deads I dont really do as it aggravates my knee but pretty confident I will be able to pull 180-200kg still, as for squats again with the injury if I was to squat I would no more than 140kg for a set of 10. Yes HIIT is absolutely EVERYTHING you have chuck at it for as long as possible, then have a minutes rest.

Yes it is a natural journal mate, I believe too much is relied on the darker side of the sport without giving it 100% and people think its a wonder drug, it CAN help you but you need to get your **** into gear to reap the potential advantages. I am attempting to show what can be achieved if you can give literally everything at your goal you really dont need to use anything, literally CONSISTENCY is the key.

Food bill is around £60 a week mate I eat lots of fresh salad so believe it or not that ramps up my food bills quite a lot.

Thank you for posting mate, really appreciate you guys being around for the ride, I cant explain how much more it wants me to achieve my goals when I have a forum full of people cheering you on!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Couldnt make it today mate, would you believe it took me over an hour to get my hair cut !


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Ok so CURRENT big lifts,Bench I get a decent set of 10 out of 120kg, Deads I dont really do as it aggravates my knee but pretty confident I will be able to pull 180-200kg still, as for squats again with the injury if I was to squat I would no more than 140kg for a set of 10. Yes HIIT is absolutely EVERYTHING you have chuck at it for as long as possible, then have a minutes rest.
> 
> Yes it is a natural journal mate, I believe too much is relied on the darker side of the sport without giving it 100% and people think its a wonder drug, it CAN help you but you need to get your **** into gear to reap the potential advantages. I am attempting to show what can be achieved if you can give literally everything at your goal you really dont need to use anything, literally CONSISTENCY is the key.
> 
> ...


No worries mate. Youre making some great progress and have a great attitude.

You're quite a strong dude as well then huh 

The HIIT you're using is particularly intesting to me as the methods i've read about from the likes of poliquin etc suggest much shorter bursts such as 8secs on 12 off, but this might be for a different goal i'm not too sure. I'll look into it again, although i'm not sure i could sprint solid for 1minute once let alone 10-12 times :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigtommay said:


> No worries mate. Youre making some great progress and have a great attitude.
> 
> You're quite a strong dude as well then huh
> 
> The HIIT you're using is particularly intesting to me as the methods i've read about from the likes of poliquin etc suggest much shorter bursts such as 8secs on 12 off, but this might be for a different goal i'm not too sure. I'll look into it again, although i'm not sure i could sprint solid for 1minute once let alone 10-12 times :laugh:


I do 30 secs on 1 minute offf mate currently but hoping to up it at some point.

Mind you this upstart has 20 yrs on me so balls to him let him suffer :lol:


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I do 30 secs on 1 minute offf mate currently but hoping to up it at some point.
> 
> Mind you this upstart has 20 yrs on me so balls to him let him suffer :lol:


Lol. Think 15secs on 1minute off is more like it for me :laugh:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Guys, take a look at the "Couch to 5K" App which can be adapted for your HIT training. The early weeks could be easily adapted for outdoor training as the weather is now getting a bit better if you fancy a bit of a change of scenery from the gym.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> No worries mate. Youre making some great progress and have a great attitude.
> 
> You're quite a strong dude as well then huh
> 
> The HIIT you're using is particularly intesting to me as the methods i've read about from the likes of poliquin etc suggest much shorter bursts such as 8secs on 12 off, but this might be for a different goal i'm not too sure. I'll look into it again, although i'm not sure i could sprint solid for 1minute once let alone 10-12 times :laugh:


ng

I Wouldnt always use sprints as the only method, this morning I did HIIT with the sledgehammer, 28kg Kettlebell Swings and a track style 5 meter (roughly) american football side step sprints 1 minute on 1 minute rest on each, absolutely killed my lungs off felt good to try something different.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Managed a cheeky 25 minute Cardio session last night, woke up this morning walking to the gym and I had a "im going to smash the this session" moment. Felt really pumped up for the start of the week was a really intense session. Did the usual 25 minutes post workout, had to place my jumper over my head whilst doing it though, there seems to be a man with RIDICULOUSLY bad odour that likes to hover around me, so its safe to say I did feel like an idiot but sometimes extreme measures must be carried out!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

how have i missed this thread... amazing work and dedication man! for once i can safely say im looking forward to my cut now! this has motivated me no end!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> how have i missed this thread... amazing work and dedication man! for once i can safely say im looking forward to my cut now! this has motivated me no end!


Cheers mate, yes its been hard work but I was literally at the bottom of the bottom in terms of looking/feeling good so needed a drastic overhall, start of week 7 today so this is the half way point, exciting times.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Officially half way now!

Looking back, diet and training have both changed considerably since I started 6 weeks ago. The time has flown by, here is where I am at at present terms of training/diet

Food for the day is: 600g Cooked Chicken,200g Cooked Steak, 200g Oats, 130g Dry Basmati Rice, 2 Eggs, 4 Scoops USN 100% Whey, Apple and Unlimited Salad. I am sorry for not putting them in order of how I consume my meals but I have got my game face on now and as I am competing, I dont want to give too much information away to any potential competitors.

I am training in some form every day, weights Monday Tuesday Thursday Friday, Cardio 25 minutes Post Workout, Cardio 30 minutes before last meal. Days which I am not training weights I am implementing around an hours cardio somewhere within the day.

Weight is hovering around 13st 3lb and body composition has changed dramatically, I have taken out USN BCAA Power Punch Intra Workout, Opting to use USN BCAA Syntho Stack 15 Minutes prior to post workout cardio. I am also using 2 Scoops of USN IGF-1 Protein *IF* I have not enough steak for pre bed meal (maybe once a week).

Yet to start fat burners however I have placed an order and should be receiving USN CLA Thermo http://www.musclefinesse.com/shop/brand/USN/63/USN-CLA-Thermo-90-Softgels/179/detail/ and USN XEDRA CUT XT http://www.musclefinesse.com/shop/category/Weight-Loss/USN-Xedra-Cut-XT-Capsimax-200-Capsules/2150/detail/

Time to kick on now for the next 6 weeks! Transformation FULL STEAM AHEAD!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey  looks like all is going fab in here. How are u feeling? Ie energy levels etc?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Great journal, good of you to share the info in depth and keep it up!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey  looks like all is going fab in here. How are u feeling? Ie energy levels etc?


Thanks for checking the log out, ye everything going bang on at the minute, feeling very confident at the minute, however we are all only human and there are times I feel like eating a big chocolate cake and stuffing my face with a packet of digestives....up to now I have not give in to temptations however im feeling very strong willed at the minute. In terms of energy levels, some days more than others I feel drained, mostly Wedendays as this is my day off and Sundays when I have to do a full day at Morrisons I feel like a zombie.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JamieGray said:


> Thanks for checking the log out, ye everything going bang on at the minute, feeling very confident at the minute, however we are all only human and there are times I feel like eating a big chocolate cake and stuffing my face with a packet of digestives....up to now I have not give in to temptations however im feeling very strong willed at the minute. In terms of energy levels, some days more than others I feel drained, mostly Wedendays as this is my day off and Sundays when I have to do a full day at Morrisons I feel like a zombie.


Ohhhh I remember that feeling well. I wanted to KILL for a pack of liquorice allsorts once 

Not surprised at u feeling drained! Have u thought about how u will adjust diet after the 12 weeks?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Ohhhh I remember that feeling well. I wanted to KILL for a pack of liquorice allsorts once
> 
> Not surprised at u feeling drained! Have u thought about how u will adjust diet after the 12 weeks?


Literally last week upped my cals a little I felt like I was going further and further down so had to make the hard decision to up it, was a bit scared tbh I was coming in really well what I was doing however for the sake of my sanity NEEDED to up the cals.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> Great journal, good of you to share the info in depth and keep it up!


If you need to know anything/reasons behind my decisions feel free to pick my brain mate, im not the most knowledgeable person on here but I will be completely open with what I know.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JamieGray said:


> Literally last week upped my cals a little I felt like I was going further and further down so had to make the hard decision to up it, was a bit scared tbh I was coming in really well what I was doing however for the sake of my sanity NEEDED to up the cals.


Good choice. There's no 'one size fits all' and I totally advocate listening to your body 

Excellent stuff... carry on lol


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Good choice. There's no 'one size fits all' and I totally advocate listening to your body
> 
> Excellent stuff... carry on lol


Yep, cant explain how important to listen to your body, like I said my body fat was coming down massively with the little calories and the extreme output, but whats the point in having abs and a good body if you cant communicate with anybody as your brain cant even function throughout the day, I was what only can be described as a passenger on empty head airlines.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

How much do you think muscle memory is playing a part here?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> How much do you think muscle memory is playing a part here?


A fair bit mate, I think once your body has gone down a certain "path" before it will find the same route a lot easier than somebody who has never travelled down said route. (hope you understand what I mean?)


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

dutch_scott said:


> Looking good mate! Nice to see persistence and structure


Cheers mate, I think the thing that people find it hard to come to terms with is that acquiring a good physique requires ALOT of effort whether assisted or not. I dont remember having a single day in the past 6 weeks which didnt have some sort of training involved. I hope to god that when I am happy with the way I look its easier to maintain than actually acquiring it in the first place.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

just went through this thread and impressed so far mate, keep it up good luck


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

nick-h said:


> just went through this thread and impressed so far mate, keep it up good luck


Cheers mate, stay tuned, there is going to be bigger and better things to come from this thread really kicking the training on now.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you must be @dutch_scott long lost brother or something


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Your results are awesome buddy, can't believe how much you've achieved in a short time


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> I think you must be @dutch_scott long lost brother or something


Ha Ha, I think in terms of transformations its literally just a matter of application, I dont intend on having a day off within these 12 weeks and I think thats the same reason Scott managed to turn it around in a short space of time, hats off to anybody who talks the talk and walks the walk I say, I just hope the end result is what I want!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe it's a genetic thing. You can only train so hard without assistance before burnout IMO.

But there are so many factors.

Regardless, your killing it!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Craigyboy said:


> Your results are awesome buddy, can't believe how much you've achieved in a short time


Nice one mate, really do appreciate all the positive feedback, by you commenting on my blog it has literally made me want to do a 45 minute cardio session tonight, its funny how ones persons comment can effect the days activity, cheers Craig cant wait to get home get my BCAA's down me and blast out some cals!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jamie is very lucky to have the time to eat etc, except when fat dickheads want a spotter :whistling:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Maybe it's a genetic thing. You can only train so hard without assistance before burnout IMO.
> 
> But there are so many factors.
> 
> Regardless, your killing it!


Completely agree mate, thats why I made the conscious decision of upping the cals, everything was going good but I literally was turning into a zombie, im hoping to god that tomorrows pictures arnt a disaster and that the body fat is still coming down.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

What's your cals at now mate?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

Results are tidy already imagine what you're gonna be like in another 6 weeks. Very inspirational :thumb:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks like your doing superb!!!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> Results are tidy already imagine what you're gonna be like in another 6 weeks. Very inspirational :thumb:


Thank you mate, looking forward to seeing the end results myself!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Looks like your doing superb!!!


Cheers Alan, if your ever up our way again training with milky ill try and arrange it so I can jump in if you dont mind of course!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Today is going to be a good day. Beautiful weather on my day off for a change. Going seeing a good friend in wakefield today, going to train at "The Firm" gym which is an excellent facility and I would advise anybody from that stretch of the woods to definitely stop off for a session.

Will take pictures later tonight to see if the additional calories have done some damage, fingers crossed it hasnt! Feeling confident today very one dimensional in my thoughts and feel like I will run through walls to get there.

I no its probably been seen 1000's of times but for those who havent watched it I feel this is an excellent way to put life in perspective, DO NOT BE A PASSENGER IN LIFE!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Cheers Alan, if your ever up our way again training with milky ill try and arrange it so I can jump in if you dont mind of course!


I think possibly next Monday evening, gonna get up for one of @Milky's push sessions


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Took pictures last night, here they are, happy that I haven't added any fat since upping cals and I actually think I could be gaining muscle gains from added calories


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I take it you believe in high energy output and higher cals than lowering the cals and output?

Basically what they call the g-flux principle


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> I take it you believe in high energy output and higher cals than lowering the cals and output?
> 
> Basically what they call the g-flux principle


Ye, ill be honest I didnt know the exact name, but yes im now definitely a big believer in more cals - more output approach. Im in a good position now where if fat loss stalled I can if I wanted take out some oats or rice throughout the day and still be eating an adequate amount, but carry on same output which should result in fat loss, thats the logic anyway.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Well on a positive, ive started my USN CLA Thermos this week, so it should bring some added fat loss, then I will add USN Xedra Cut to push the boundaries a little more.

When I visited "The Firm" Gym Wakefield yesterday I managed to catch up with a good friend who gave me the once over and said he was very impressed how ive managed to turn it around, we had a discussion about the mens physique category at the Bodypower, basically we both came up with the same conclusion that I will be more then ready for the show which is an achievement in itself considering where I came from, however what the judges look for will be completely preferential to what they perceive is the "look". Im probably not the most gifted in terms of the fitness "look" that a lot of the lads will have however there is time to tighten everything up which should give me a decent chance. At the end of the day you can only give it your 100% which I will be doing no doubt!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

dutch_scott said:


> CN u post a rear back Nd leg shot
> 
> Your 11 weeks out yes?
> 
> Are you using any stims , ephedrine clen and other such aids of purely natural stuff


Yes, for you mate will post a leg shot, what other shot? Yes I believe 11 weeks out. Very conscious of my legs as ive been blessed with a long term injury which hopefully the NHS can fix! And with the mens physique luckily legs are irrelevant. Only stimulants are black coffee in the morning and now USN CLA Thermo.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Lat spread and most muscular

Come on bro get with the program!! 

Joking aside your nailing it!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok just for you guys, will post up some mandatories when I get time, will be in the next few days, thanks Mutant x, really appreciate the fact youve been part of the journey since day 1!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Well mate I like your motivation and the fact you had a plan from the start and relate to the busy life!

Yesterday me and the misses set a date for our wedding so I've got 4 months to get in the shape of my life, gonna need your kind of energy :lol:


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

what made you decide to use USN CLA thermos? iv just ordered some due to a few good tinternet reviews, although got mixed opinions of the effectiveness of CLA.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Well mate I like your motivation and the fact you had a plan from the start and relate to the busy life!
> 
> Yesterday me and the misses set a date for our wedding so I've got 4 months to get in the shape of my life, gonna need your kind of energy :lol:


You will smash it in four months mate no probs! Energy I think relates more towards the mental motivation of actually wanting to get up and do something, realistically I shouldnt have the energy to go home after a long day and do 30-40mins CV at silly o clock BUT I tell myself that I have to if I ever want to achieve something in life.

Its horrible having a hectic life, take yesterday for example which was what I would call a typical day.

8:30am Wake Up

9:30 am Train

11:30 am Cook Rice

12:30 pm Work

10pm Home from work

11pm 30 mins CV

1 am Sleep

There is no time in the day for excuses unfortunately so mans gotta do what mans gotta do!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> what made you decide to use USN CLA thermos? iv just ordered some due to a few good tinternet reviews, although got mixed opinions of the effectiveness of CLA.


Ye ive heard really good reviews myself mate, I would say personally they would be at the mild end of the spectrum in terms of fat loss tablets aswell, I like always ensure I dont over do it in terms of supplementation, start small then progressively add more if needed. No need to use fat burner X,Y,Z together when one probably be as effective as you need it anyway, and I wouldnt know which one is working.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just wrapping my hands now ready for a good 60 minute spar! Lets hope it turns out better than last weeks attempt!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

How are you getting on mate?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Quick update from the weekend, Friday night had a good hours spar, felt a little bit better managed to work up a serious sweat which was great. Then went for a run at around 10:30pm to empty the tank fully. Saturday was "rest" day so decided to make it a good 40 minute walk to asda to pick up some treat meal food. This morning squeezed in 30 minutes bag and ab work pre Morrisons. Feeling good, think the CLA's are working quite well actually, or it could be completely placebo, weight is still around 13stone 3 mark, hoping to show visible improvements again on Wednesday.

Tomorow is the start of week 8 so 7 weeks down 5 to go......times are getting serious! Going to continue to eat the food this week and possibly contemplate lowering calories by the end of next week.....decisions decisions!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Trained well this morning, found it very hard to roll out of bed but still got up and smashed it. C.V fitness levels are so much improved its unreal, managing my post workout cardio so much easier. Will be doing another 30 minutes tonight which I am looking forward to, arms are very vascular at the minute so body fat is definately more noticeably down, just a waiting game at the minute, the abs will be out very very soon!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Really busy when I got home tonight, so decided to do a quick 15 minute kettlebell circuit in the back garden, feeling like I look leaner throughout the day, trying to squeeze 10 minutes of abs as well whilst at work, normally hanging leg raises are the weapon of choice.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ive not really gone into too much detail about my training sessions however heres how my back session went this morning to give you a rough idea what I am doing:

Lat Pull Down 2 Warm Ups 1 Working with Triple Drop Set

One Arm Dumbell Row 2 Warm Ups 1 Working Set with Drop Set

Skinny Grip Pulldown (facing away) 3 Working Sets

Barbell Row 3 Working Sets

Straight Arm Pulldown Superset with Machine Row Scapula Contractions 3 Working Sets

30Mins Continuous C.V on the Stair Master.

Was a really good session, forearms are becoming incredibly vascular when im training which is a nice change to a smooth arm. Feeling very hungry now so must have been a taxing session. Onwards and Upwards!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Like them drop sets ay mate?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Like them drop sets ay mate?


Ye, in terms of calories burnt, I find drop sets increase output 10 fold, as well as this without sounding above myself, I think muscle size I should be ok with the MP Class hopefully, I know its impossible to "shape" muscles but im going for a more controlled manor which should hopefully result in a more flowing physique


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

got the USN CLA thermos deliverd today. and from reading the ingrediants I see aech capsule only has 480mg of CLA, and the minimum daily amount to use (so iv read) is 3000mg (3g). which means taking around 7 capsules a day?? is this right? how many are you taking OP?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> got the USN CLA thermos deliverd today. and from reading the ingrediants I see aech capsule only has 480mg of CLA, and the minimum daily amount to use (so iv read) is 3000mg (3g). which means taking around 7 capsules a day?? is this right? how many are you taking OP?


Hi mate, im taking 2 x 3 times a day, feel a little bit edgey off them must be all the green tea.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So quick update, absolutely shattered, had a mega busy day today, got up 8:30 ran to the barbers, had a hair cut, trained this morning at 11am just bags and circuits, went to Manchester for a spot of shopping, got home went for a run at 7pm for 30mins everytime I closed my eyes, I was seeing stars, which is a good sign in a way.

Will post update pictures later tonight lets hope the camera does me a favour!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

As promised updated pics with an addition of a side shot


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Good progress!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Trained hard this morning, starting to incorporate more and more drop sets into the workout, its becoming more of a circuit style session as im heading into the 10 week out region of the BodyPower Show, didnt do cardio this morning as my legs are absolutely exhausted from yesterdays training. Took a couple of pictures in the gym this morning, always feel dryer and tighter in the morning as ive only had breakfast and a coffee, as opposed to the weekly shots with a good 7 meals and 4 litres of water in my stomach.

Hoping to bring this sort of package to the show, however looking at being alot dryer and tighter which I think is definately achievable within 10 weeks!


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Really good read, excellent progress. Amazing how much that can be acheived in such short space of time.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Trained hard this morning, starting to incorporate more and more drop sets into the workout, its becoming more of a circuit style session as im heading into the 10 week out region of the BodyPower Show, didnt do cardio this morning as my legs are absolutely exhausted from yesterdays training. Took a couple of pictures in the gym this morning, always feel dryer and tighter in the morning as ive only had breakfast and a coffee, as opposed to the weekly shots with a good 7 meals and 4 litres of water in my stomach.
> 
> Hoping to bring this sort of package to the show, however looking at being alot dryer and tighter which I think is definately achievable within 10 weeks!


Your absolutely killing it, superb!!! Great transformation thus far :thumbup:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

lambrettalad said:


> Really good read, excellent progress. Amazing how much that can be acheived in such short space of time.


Cheers mate, I was having a chat with a good friend in the gym today, and we both agreed that it doesnt matter how much knowledge you have, its just literally a matter of whether or not you want to apply it. Too many people want something but do bugger all to get it. I wish life was that easy, but in reality it isnt, therefore you MUST wake up every single day and make it count, or you will be one of the millions of passengers that exist day to day. My Mrs is the one who actually drilled the motivation side of things into my head, I think she listened to some hypnosis/motivational CD's then relayed all the information back to me but in clearer terms, both me and her have an unbelievable work ethic because we both have a short/long term goals which we will not stop until we get them!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Your absolutely killing it, superb!!! Great transformation thus far :thumbup:


Top one Alan, 10 weeks out this weekend, nothing but 200% will do now!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Going to try and get out of work bang on time tonight, sort tomorows food out and hopefully be on the road for 10pm for a 30mins cardio session. Thats the plan anyway!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Still going well mate. My money is on this guy doing everything he can to (accidentally) bump into his ex at week 12 haha.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Justkeeptrainin said:


> Still going well mate. My money is on this guy doing everything he can to (accidentally) bump into his ex at week 12 haha.


Ha Ha quality mate, been with my partner for coming up to 5 years, shes a diamond, dont need to impress any other girls mate happy with the one im with!


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

Another reason your transformation is going so well, happy with the Mrs, no stress from her and if you're still happy with her after 5 years it means she's regulating your hormone levels for yah Means cortisol levels aren't going to be a problem.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Excellent progress mate, subbed


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Excellent progress mate, subbed


Cheers mate the more the merrier in this log!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So just finished an hour spar tonight, what a workout! Feeling so much more confident in the ring, still getting caught, but feeling more ring fit which is a definately improving my performance. Floyd Mayweather watch out!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> whats your diet looking like now?


Food for the day is: 600g Cooked Chicken,200g Cooked Steak, 200g Oats, 130g Dry Basmati Rice, 2 Eggs, 4 Scoops USN 100% Whey, Apple and Unlimited Salad


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

are you hungry during the day? Looks like you are starting to pull the carbs out nice and slowly?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> are you hungry during the day? Looks like you are starting to pull the carbs out nice and slowly?


10 WEEEKS OUT TODAY!!! yes mate, devising a plan as we speak to effectively take out cals/increase fibre throughout the 10 weeks without going extreme.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Wish I liked salad :lol:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

What a change mate. Made some brilliant progress.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Renewed lease of life this morning, even though I seemed to have woken up in the ANTARCTIC! Decided instead of black coffee to try USN Anabolic Nitro, WOW it worked! Absolutely blitzed it, superset central was the theme of the session. Pushed a SOLID 30mins C.V out on the stairmaster, slightly reduced calories as of today, literally only a few g's of oats have been taken out, slow and steady is the key!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

OrganicSteel said:


> What a change mate. Made some brilliant progress.


Cheers mate, thanks for popping in,im hoping that my journal can have a positive impact on other peoples training.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Start of week 9 so 4 weeks left! Going to bring a whole new meaning of volume to my workouts starting tomorrow morning, lets get this Mens Physique look cracking!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Excellent work mate. You look great.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

miguelmolez said:


> Excellent work mate. You look great.


Cheers Mate!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

I actually think gods against me, not only did he give me torrential snow for the first 2 weeks when I first started, which made it impossible to do PM Cardio, HE HAS NOW made it horrifically cold, and managed to dot a few ice patches here and there. Atleast PM cardio last night was done a lot faster than before I couldnt wait to get back inside. Not even the wrath of God is going to stop me!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Unreal progress! Feels like I've wasted 2 sodding year lol


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> Unreal progress! Feels like I've wasted 2 sodding year lol


You know what mate, I think the majority put in between 75-90% effort when it comes to training and diet (I know I did) , the results when you put that little bit extra are well worth it. It is paying massive dividends and can see that although its the hardest part putting that extra bit in, its the bit that makes the most change.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Well done mate, awesome progress you look like a totally different person now.

What you aiming for now ?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Guvnor said:


> Well done mate, awesome progress you look like a totally different person now.
> 
> What you aiming for now ?


Aiming to smash these next 4 weeks mate, shock a few people, then kick on for the BodyPower Show, realistically I dont know how many are competing, ill be happy with top 10 in a 30 strong line up, im training to win like everybody, but im more grounded and im just looking to represent myself as best I can.


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> Aiming to smash these next 4 weeks mate, shock a few people, then kick on for the BodyPower Show, realistically I dont know how many are competing, ill be happy with top 10 in a 30 strong line up, im training to win like everybody, but im more grounded and im just looking to represent myself as best I can.


Good luck mate, I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Guvnor said:


> Good luck mate, I'm sure you'll do well.


Cheers Mate! Im going to try my hardest!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So the NHS phoned today, got the results from my MRI scan, what a bunch of wasters, I have already been to a private physio, who deal with top level athletes from MMA guys/pro rugby and football. They explained to me that there is nothing they can do in the physio sense as I have extra bone on my knee cap that CAN NOT BE RUBBED OFF!

Low and behold the NHS phoned me and said that I will have to undergo physio sessions.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> whats your weight today.


Still floating around 83kg mark mate, I think its inevitable that my weight will creep down from here on though, as calories are going to be dropping each week.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Excellent question. Surely that amount of CV work every day would shed weight?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> How the [email protected]@k have you got lean and lost fat whilst staying the same weight?


I think that because I went from eating 1-2 Meals a day for 3 months prior, possibly eating approx 2000 cals gave me a bass line weight of 80kg, having restructured diet into 7 meals a day eating adequate amount of protein carbs and fats have enabled me to gain muscle, aswell as well timed cardio with the use of BCAA's have helped me tap into fat stores. This has resulted in muscle gain/fat loss, its been hard, but its by no means impossible, literally read information, come up with a game plan and stick to it.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just sent off my UKBFF Membership Application, its all getting very serious now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fu*ked my calve up today mate royally, cant bloody walk !


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> Fu*ked my calve up today mate royally, cant bloody walk !


Walk on your hands mate haha!


----------



## garethcp (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazing progress in this, just shows what you can do when you put your mind to it!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

garethcp said:


> Amazing progress in this, just shows what you can do when you put your mind to it!


Make sure you stay tuned mate theres plenty more improvements coming my way!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Update of what we look like as per Wednesday night !


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Well today has been extremely hard - to push on with the fat loss I'm taking a dip in cals every 3rd day this will men only pre/ post meals will include carbs, today was the first day - wow it's been hard but I'm still alive.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome progress chief. keep it up!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Really felt the lack of glycogen from yesterdays mini carb deplete. Weights felt very heavy, finding it hard to hit the rep numbers from previous weeks, think if this carries on its going to have to be 12-20 rep sets from now on.


----------



## Spelly89 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi mate, your obviously making amazing progress, shows what you can do without the use of Clen/Ephedrine if you stick to the diet and cardio plan. Just got a couple of questions for you mate:

1) How much water do you intake a day and how important is this versus diet drinks?

2) I know you used to play football, I play 3-4 times a week and 2 are competitive. Just wondering how you train legs/calves and still are 100% for the whole 90 minutes without feeling heavy legged/soreness.

3) How many times do you train abs a week?

4) I am no where near your strength but have heard it on good evidence that High intensity training is the best versus volume work. So for example my shoulder workout consists of 5 working sets across all delts and traps, with the use of negatives, drop sets and rest pause. Have you ever trained this way and did you see any advantages?

Would appreciate any advice, want to get into decent shape myself, spent literally 4 years of my life eating junk food, drinking and smoking which takes its toll pretty quickly.

Cheers

Jack Spellacy


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Spelly89 said:


> 1) How much water do you intake a day and how important is this versus diet drinks?
> 
> 2) I know you used to play football, I play 3-4 times a week and 2 are competitive. Just wondering how you train legs/calves and still are 100% for the whole 90 minutes without feeling heavy legged/soreness.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, first of all thanks for popping in and having a look. I can give you my advice what I personally believe in but it may not be the "right way"

1) Personally water intake I TRY to consume around 3-4 litres a day, the easy way I know if im drinking enough water is the colour of your urine(sounds bad but quite a good indication) normally it should be clear as water, then you know you are consuming enough. With water I think when you consume it in healthy amounts, you will feel "healthier in yourself"

2)Very very hard to combat heavy legs if you are training at a decent intensity when you do legs, you will be suffering from DOMS which arnt the most pleasant when it comes to playing a game. If you want "bodybuilder" legs then you will have to train hard or heavy to encourage growth. The only thing I would suggest is eating plenty of protein/amino rich, get plenty of rest and stretching, could possibly help with recovery/soreness.

3)Completely honest mate, never train abs in general, literally only just started focusing on them since they started to show. Now I do 3x12 cable crunches 3x10 hanging leg raises 3x10 V-sits 3x10 Sit ups every day, I use this is a calorie output method aswell.

4)Horses for courses mate, some people respond very well to volume, some can look at a weight and grow. Personally I think variety is key, I normally will train 12 reps being the most, however I have since added volume since dieting, the reasons because I feel generally weaker without surplus cals, so lighter weights are the better option.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

excellent work mate, do you "eat back" the calories you have burnt training?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

nick-h said:


> excellent work mate, do you "eat back" the calories you have burnt training?


If you mean eating surplus cals to compensate for the loss of them within training then not really mate, trying to create slight calorie deficit to enable continuous fat loss, this is by no means starvation however the cals will drop each week from now until I compete at the Bodypower show.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

if your eating say 2500 cals but then burning 600 cals does that then not lead to too greater cal deficit?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

nick-h said:


> if your eating say 2500 cals but then burning 600 cals does that then not lead to too greater cal deficit?


With adequate amounts of amino acids/proteins, it should enable you to stay away from catabolism, so any small calorie deficit shouldnt matter that much. The calories burned in your workout are greatly exaggerated most of the times mate, C.V machines are horrible for overexaggerating calories burnt, however I do understand where you are coming from, but no I dont think that im in too much of a calorie deficit as I have managed to increase lean muscle tissue and lose fat, Im not really a guru so it could literally be a complete fluke, but whatever im eating it seems to be working


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm of the same believe as yourself to be honest, I was just wondering your opinion and take on it as your results speak for themselves.

believing burning "600 cals" then gives them 600 cals to cheat with effectively is the wrong way of doing things in my eyes if like you say you diet is correct


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

nick-h said:


> I'm of the same believe as yourself to be honest, I was just wondering your opinion and take on it as your results speak for themselves.
> 
> believing burning "600 cals" then gives them 600 cals to cheat with effectively is the wrong way of doing things in my eyes if like you say you diet is correct


Ye spot on mate, cant understand it if you "burn" 400 cals in a cardio session this does not mean you can eat and extra 400 cals to compensate. The way I see it is cardio is a tool in which you use to tap into fat stores. I try not to think about Cals burnt, just literally when im doing cardio in my head is that im burning fat.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Dont think I am the only one who suffers with cravings while dieting, but I am absolutely addicted to cinnamon, ive been putting it with my shakes, coffee, oats and everything else it goes with ha. Its strange because I think everybody has there own comfort diet food I wonder what gives us the connection to certain said foods.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ill be honest, im not really the greatest fan of Gregg Plitt but I find this video that he speaks the truth, and it should serve as a wake up call for anybody whos just plodding along.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KetjjBHzvQo#!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just had a decent 60 minute spar, wow what a session, talk about cardio, feeling miles more ring fit, lets hope the fat continues to drop off me!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JamieGray said:


> Dont think I am the only one who suffers with cravings while dieting, but I am absolutely addicted to cinnamon, ive been putting it with my shakes, coffee, oats and everything else it goes with ha. Its strange because I think everybody has there own comfort diet food I wonder what gives us the connection to certain said foods.


Mine was cherry pepsi max. Little things like that get us through! Have a great weekend


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Mine was cherry pepsi max. Little things like that get us through! Have a great weekend


Good call, any fizzy diet sodas are definitely a must to control the sugar urge. They are an absolute life saver, Diet Irn-Bru is my choice.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> how many times a week you doing cardio?


hi mate, 30 mins post workout, then a further 30 mins in the evening. on non training days - wednesday saturday sunday ill do around an hour aswell.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So been really low low carbs today in anticipation of my treat meal tonight. I have come up with an idea, that I am only allowed to spend £5 at asda, for a meal and a desert, hopefully this limits me to the amount of food I can actually consume. We will see though, as generally bad food is cheap for a reason.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Did you know they stopped cooking popcorn in coconut oil after realising it was actually healthy and replaced it with rancid oils.

- random fact of the day 

How's it going?


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

so how was the 5 pound meal pal wot did you have not alot for a 5ver a bet :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikeylift said:


> so how was the 5 pound meal pal wot did you have not alot for a 5ver a bet :confused1:


Dont let him fool you into thinking its training related, he's just a tight git :lol:


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

lol:beer:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Did you know they stopped cooking popcorn in coconut oil after realising it was actually healthy and replaced it with rancid oils.
> 
> - random fact of the day
> 
> How's it going?


Thats going in my random book of facts for future reference! Everythings going good mate, nothing really to comment on apart from everything is swell at the minute!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Chicken and chips was the meal I decided on, basic, boring but absolutely amazing when your dieting, with a little BBQ sauce, nom nom!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> Dont let him fool you into thinking its training related, he's just a tight git :lol:


Ha Ha, every penny counts mate, its actually suprising in how much I could have bought for a 5er, no wonder we have an obesity crisis in this country, sh!t food really is cheap.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Heres a pic from Sunday morning post cheat meal, just under 9 weeks out now, feeling good with where ive come from and where I am at.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> Well done, so you lost fat while keeping the muscle and same weight, by increasing cardio and eating at maintenance?


I think the majority of muscle gain was to do with muscle memory, I have said a couple of times, I have been in shape before, it was just a case of giving myself structure again, with the right cardio, at the right times with the right amount of calories. Dont get me wrong, its been horribly difficult, its not just a case of eating some chicken and rice and start training again, this is has been both mentally and physically gruelling. I actually cant wait to compete, so I can go on holiday and chill out!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Heres a pic from Sunday morning post cheat meal, just under 9 weeks out now, feeling good with where ive come from and where I am at.


 Looking Superb, wish I had your genetics!

Cracking transformation, in nine weeks your going to look sensational.

As your looking superb now.


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

sounds nice chicken and chips with BBQ sauce just seen your picture from sunday very impressive you must be really pleased :rockon: :thumb:


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

just spent the last two hours read this thread front to back great journal mate. subbed


----------



## Ado (Mar 8, 2013)

How much are you spending on food a week? looks like you eat an insane amount of meat haha


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Looking Superb, wish I had your genetics!
> 
> Cracking transformation, in nine weeks your going to look sensational.
> 
> As your looking superb now.


Cheers mate, although the mens physique is not necessarily all about condition, I will be bringing a dryer than normal look, looking to be freaky dry, it may not go in my favour, although I will stand out for that reason, thats the logic anyway, theres going to be alot of well known fitness models doing this category, so I need to have something that they dont, whioh is going to be standout condition. Really pushing on now, tunnel vision is an understatement.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

roberts1974 said:


> just spent the last two hours read this thread front to back great journal mate. subbed


Cheers mate, really appreciate every single person who has visited my journal, its been a hard journey up to now, but im willing to dig deeper than deep now, no excuses, I will not be broken!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ado said:


> How much are you spending on food a week? looks like you eat an insane amount of meat haha


Im a massive believer in whole food mate, around 4 weeks out ALL shakes will be taken out, I spend around £50 a week on food, although the way I see it is that I dont drink, dont smoke, dont eat junk food, dont party, so taking that in consideration im probably slightly better off then the people who do one or all of the above.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Im a massive believer in whole food mate, around 4 weeks out ALL shakes will be taken out, I spend around £50 a week on food, although the way I see it is that I dont drink, dont smoke, dont eat junk food, dont party, so taking that in consideration im probably slightly better off then the people who do one or all of the above.


Have you tried in the past using shakes instead of that amount of meat? Would be interested to know if you noticed much of a difference?

Again great work mate.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> Have you tried in the past using shakes instead of that amount of meat? Would be interested to know if you noticed much of a difference?
> 
> Again great work mate.


I think with the use of whole food as opposed to a shake, the "fullness" feel is more beneficial when dieting. Also the benefits of eating whole food is not entirely to do with macros, because you can replicate cal for cal with foods like whey/oats/oils/nuts, however the micro nutrients, which are in the veg/salad can not be found in a MRP. I think if you have the time then I can not understand why anybody would rather have a shake with oats and peanut butter as opposed to chicken, basmati rice and flax oil.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Well mate, I'm certainly very envious of your transformation.

Really gives me a kick on also, so I suppose a thanks is in order!

Keep it going, shows a lot of lads what's a achievable with good work ethic and mindset!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> I think with the use of whole food as opposed to a shake, the "fullness" feel is more beneficial when dieting. Also the benefits of eating whole food is not entirely to do with macros, because you can replicate cal for cal with foods like whey/oats/oils/nuts, however the micro nutrients, which are in the veg/salad can not be found in a MRP. I think if you have the time then I can not understand why anybody would rather have a shake with oats and peanut butter as opposed to chicken, basmati rice and flax oil.


Lol, unfortunately theres a very simple answer to that for many mate..cost. I have to use a mix of both atm. My daughter spends all my money :laugh:

I have been thinking of pushing that bit extra with extra whole foods and cutting back costs elsewhere where i can ehich is why i'm wondering just how beneficial it would be in terms of results. Would you say the difference is huge or minimal for you personally?


----------



## CptBareBack (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck mate, all the best:thumbup1:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

JamieGray said:


> Im a massive believer in whole food mate, around 4 weeks out ALL shakes will be taken out, I spend around £50 a week on food, although the way I see it is that I dont drink, dont smoke, dont eat junk food, dont party, so taking that in consideration im probably slightly better off then the people who do one or all of the above.


Im with you on this Jamie

Whole food is by far the best way to build solid muscle, whey supplement are what they say a supplement to a diet

From personal experience i've had my best results swapping having 4/5 shakes a day to having 5 solid meals and 2 shakes a day


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> Lol, unfortunately theres a very simple answer to that for many mate..cost. I have to use a mix of both atm. My daughter spends all my money :laugh:
> 
> I have been thinking of pushing that bit extra with extra whole foods and cutting back costs elsewhere where i can ehich is why i'm wondering just how beneficial it would be in terms of results. Would you say the difference is huge or minimal for you personally?


Ive used shake/meal/shake/meal approach before mate, literally just doesnt fill me up at all, so yes in terms of satisfaction its definately more beneficial, HOWEVER a calorie is still a calorie, so I cant say that I would look different now, if I was just living off shakes and a couple of meals. I would like to see if there was a study on the effects of liquid meals as opposed to solids and how the test subject looked/felt and how long did they manage to do it for if anybody has any idea if one actually exists.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Well mate, I'm certainly very envious of your transformation.
> 
> Really gives me a kick on also, so I suppose a thanks is in order!
> 
> Keep it going, shows a lot of lads what's a achievable with good work ethic and mindset!


EXACTLY mate, cant tell you how hard it has been, this is the start of week 10, I believe this could be day 82/83 in a row that I have trained. There is literally two options in life, DO or DONT, just depends on what person you are I suppose. I have taken it upon myself to pull my finger out and give it the best I can, if I come up short, whats the worst thing that can happen......I dont win, atleast I have stood up and been accountable and give it my absolute best shot!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Big Kris said:


> Im with you on this Jamie
> 
> Whole food is by far the best way to build solid muscle, whey supplement are what they say a supplement to a diet
> 
> From personal experience i've had my best results swapping having 4/5 shakes a day to having 5 solid meals and 2 shakes a day


Great minds think alike mate haha


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Ive used shake/meal/shake/meal approach before mate, literally just doesnt fill me up at all, so yes in terms of satisfaction its definately more beneficial, HOWEVER a calorie is still a calorie, so I cant say that I would look different now, if I was just living off shakes and a couple of meals. I would like to see if there was a study on the effects of liquid meals as opposed to solids and how the test subject looked/felt and how long did they manage to do it for if anybody has any idea if one actually exists.


Yes it would certainly be interesting to see. I definitely take your point on the diet side of things in terms of feeling full whole food meals would certainly come out top and reduce the urge to cheat.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> EXACTLY mate, cant tell you how hard it has been, this is the start of week 10, I believe this could be day 82/83 in a row that I have trained. There is literally two options in life, DO or DONT, just depends on what person you are I suppose. I have taken it upon myself to pull my finger out and give it the best I can, if I come up short, whats the worst thing that can happen......I dont win, atleast I have stood up and been accountable and give it my absolute best shot!


Very true, its my sentiments exactly. The worst thing is, were gonna be in good shape

I can live with that, considering what we were like 8 weeks ago...

Where you competing?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Very true, its my sentiments exactly. The worst thing is, were gonna be in good shape
> 
> I can live with that, considering what we were like 8 weeks ago...
> 
> Where you competing?


BodyPower mate, then im going to go on a 2-3 week well deserved holiday with the mrs, and I think I will do Midlands or Leeds aswell. Thats the plan mate it could all change but I am DEFINITELY doing Bodypower show. Its funny because all I want is one person to actually come up to me not knowing me at the BodyPower and want a picture with me because im in good shape haha, sounds sad but I think it would be such a satisfying moment in my life I could actually cry haha!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> BodyPower mate, then im going to go on a 2-3 week well deserved holiday with the mrs, and I think I will do Midlands or Leeds aswell. Thats the plan mate it could all change but I am DEFINITELY doing Bodypower show. Its funny because all I want is one person to actually come up to me not knowing me at the BodyPower and want a picture with me because im in good shape haha, sounds sad but I think it would be such a satisfying moment in my life I could actually cry haha!


Well, I would of been at bodypower, but I'm on my honeymoon as I get married the weekend before.

I get your logic behind the pic. When some looks at you and says, I wanna be like that!

I'm Hoping to progress and get a stage in late 2014 in a body fitness category, need to bring up some week points but I'm aiming to do it at least once

But as you say, no better place than body power to put yourself out there!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Really getting into Gregg Plitt's way of thinking, he does come across sometimes as an ****, but seriously this guy talks absolute sense. Not a massive fan of his physique but his mental attitude towards training is spot on. Really helps me focus on my goals, definately worth a watch for anybody.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

are you using any creatine for lifting days mate?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> are you using any creatine for lifting days mate?


No mate, will post pic up tomoz of ALL supplements/vitamins im using at the min. Also will post where im up to on the diet side of things, updated pics will be tomorow aswell!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey jamie hope youre having a great week!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey jamie hope youre having a great week!


All is good on this end, day off today low cals coming my way  , only way to get lean though, so it has to be done!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is the supplements and vitamins that help me get through the day, the only thing I missed off is my coffee which is Nescafe Azura, WOW now thats nice coffee, and a treat throughout the day that helps me get by!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Little earlier than normal but weekly update as usual


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking great mate, you look like you have lost a couple or lbs, are you down any this week?

Cheers for posting the supps btw.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JamieGray said:


> Here is the supplements and vitamins that help me get through the day, the only thing I missed off is my coffee which is Nescafe Azura, WOW now thats nice coffee, and a treat throughout the day that helps me get by!


You should try Carte Noire Espresso...


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You should try Carte Noire Espresso...


That is great instant coffee indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> You should try Carte Noire Espresso...


Ill put it on my shopping list! thanks for the heads up


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> Looking great mate, you look like you have lost a couple or lbs, are you down any this week?
> 
> Cheers for posting the supps btw.


Hi Zola, yes actually weigh around 12 stone 13 ish, so down a few pounds, I was kind of expecting it with introducing two low low cal days a week from here on, I think it was inevitable with the drastic cut in cals. However I need to get in the best condition of my life, so needs must, cant afford to let the fat loss stall!


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

looking good Jamie your abs are looking Great even in that room lol :cool2:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So, daily food is as follows:

160g Oats Dry

130g Dry Basmati Dry

4 Scoops USN 100% Whey

2 Eggs

200g Turkey Cooked

600g Chicken Cooked

4 Tablespoons FlaxOil

Tablespoon Cocoa Powder

LunchBox of Salad


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Had a bit of a wobble whilst on cardio today, I was thinking that basically my life has been put on hold for the last 10 weeks, ive had 490 meals of which 10 were bad, ive completed around 70 hours of cardio, and 70 hours of resistance training, ive spent ridiculous amounts of money on fresh food, my relationship has suffered, im horribly tired and drained every day and its all in the name of a sport that gets frowned upon. WOW we must be mad to do it! HOWEVER I am going to see this through no doubt, I suppose this is why bodybuilders are the only people in the world who are SURROUNDED by temptation but yet go against giving in to it. Mentally you have to be so god damn strong to be able to carry on through when you are literally running on empty. I take my hat off to anybody who has put the time and effort in to compete, as unless you walk a mile in somebody elses shoes you can not even start to realise how hard it is. The one thing that I do know is things are only going to get harder from here on, cals will have to decrease at some point, which im not looking forward to, but condition is the key and im going to bring the best condition I can.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Just saw this man and i have to say a massive well done here that is some change from the first photo!!

This has motivated me alot! Im similar shape to you in the first picture and have around 14 weeks till I go on holiday so this shows it can be done in that time!

Reps!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Just saw this man and i have to say a massive well done here that is some change from the first photo!!
> 
> This has motivated me alot! Im similar shape to you in the first picture and have around 14 weeks till I go on holiday so this shows it can be done in that time!
> 
> Reps!


Cheers mate, much appreciated, get a game plan and stick to it, give it 100% and im sure you will look good on holiday no doubt!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Keep it up mate! Its more of a mental battle now than a physical one! :thumbup:

You sound strong enough to let nothing get in your way.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So, moving on from this morning, the fog has cleared in my head and feeling good again, going to rip the gym up tomorrow morning, going in with another lowish carb day tomorrow, ahead of my cheat meal on saturday, going to go to town I think on saturday night with the food, so just compensating for it now. Lets hope I dont turn into a zombie come evening tomorow!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Little update of whats going on today, already trained this morning at 9, whats this weather playing at? Blizzard.com! Going low on the cals again today as I wont be sparring so can afford a dip, will be training again tonight, probably 20mins of circuits followed by 40 mins of continuous cardio, probably stair master or stepper, we will see when the time arrives. Feeling alot better today in terms of mentality, somebody in the gym commented on how I look completely different from a couple of months ago, which is a massive boost in confidence. Also theres a poster of the USN BodyPower Classic in the reception area at the gym, this has given me extra incentive to tear it up, its just a constant reminder of why I am doing this.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow goodwork mate ypur looking good. Ive a a scan thru this thead

Have u been counting cals? How many carbs have u been eating a day? And have you kept your cals the same all he way thru?

Ive been cutting for the last month but cut cals down slow scared of loseing size like i have done in the past bye cutting cals to quick

what u been doing is working very good could do with some advice


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

totalwar said:


> Wow goodwork mate ypur looking good. Ive a a scan thru this thead
> 
> Have u been counting cals? How many carbs have u been eating a day? And have you kept your cals the same all he way thru?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, good luck with your cut, im an open book mate, literally ask me anything, ill be honest mate, im still learning myself.

I started with carbs too low to be honest, it did help me lose water weight very quickly though and helped me drop some body fat. I like yourself was scared to lose muscle so I decided to up the carbs, whilst increasing the amount of output (cardio) I did. It seemed to have worked massively, the timing of carbs is so essential for growth and body fat reduction. Supplement with BCAA's around C.V aswell mate to help preserve that hard earned muscle.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok so woke up this morning to a field full of snow, took my dogs out round the park seriously cold! Arrived at work an hour ago. Last nights cardio went well, did some "bigger" exercises to start with, then moved onto 30 mins of cardio on the stairmaster. Felt really tired last night but managed to get through it. Going to have a treat tonight cant wait, dont know what im going to have will find out when I get down to Asda and spend no more than £5 again, seems a good cost effective way of cheating and to an extent limits the amount of food you can actually consume.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

As long as you spend it all on chomp bars mate!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Belting change that Jay, looking well mucka. Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Dave said:


> Belting change that Jay, looking well mucka. Keep up the good work :thumb:


Cheers big dave! im grinding through it week by week. 8 weeks out today, exciting times ahead!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> As long as you spend it all on chomp bars mate!


HaHa, that my friend is not a bad idea. Im thinking something along the lines of Chicken Breast with Bacon, Jacket Potato, Squash and BBQ sauce, with cookies or brownies and ice cream for desert, then maybe a fruit scone. Im sure it will change a million times from now until 8 tonight though mate.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Hi mate, good luck with your cut, im an open book mate, literally ask me anything, ill be honest mate, im still learning myself.
> 
> I started with carbs too low to be honest, it did help me lose water weight very quickly though and helped me drop some body fat. I like yourself was scared to lose muscle so I decided to up the carbs, whilst increasing the amount of output (cardio) I did. It seemed to have worked massively, the timing of carbs is so essential for growth and body fat reduction. Supplement with BCAA's around C.V aswell mate to help preserve that hard earned muscle.


Hi mate. I was wondering with these bcaas. What's the difference between using these and using say a good isolate with the eqivalent (or more bcaas) with a host of other aminos in the mix? Is it much faster digesting?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> Hi mate. I was wondering with these bcaas. What's the difference between using these and using say a good isolate with the eqivalent (or more bcaas) with a host of other aminos in the mix? Is it much faster digesting?


Hi mate, I may not be right however my logic would be that an Isolate (1 scoop) would be around 15-20g Protein which would result in around a 60-80kcal addition, yes it is minimum and it would stave catabolism away, but its still extra calories, however BCAA's have much lesser of a Kcal yield, and as far as I am aware just as fast at digesting. I think in the off season if you were looking to add mass then an isolate mixed with dextrose, or an intra workout such as Size-On wouldnt be such a bad idea mid way through your workout. Like I said mate, this may not be gospel, just my opinion.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Ment to ask are you getting the supps for the comp free? Must be costing a fortune otherwise lol


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Ment to ask are you getting the supps for the comp free? Must be costing a fortune otherwise lol


Hi mate, no all supplements are paid out of my hard earned money, like I said previous, I dont drink/smoke/party and eat takeaways, so in theory my money is used else wear on supplements. Also I cant drive and still live at home with my parents so I save a fortune without the running cost of a car and home.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Surely if not doing the comp you wouldn't pay over the odds for USN brand name?


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Hi mate, I may not be right however my logic would be that an Isolate (1 scoop) would be around 15-20g Protein which would result in around a 60-80kcal addition, yes it is minimum and it would stave catabolism away, but its still extra calories, however BCAA's have much lesser of a Kcal yield, and as far as I am aware just as fast at digesting. I think in the off season if you were looking to add mass then an isolate mixed with dextrose, or an intra workout such as Size-On wouldnt be such a bad idea mid way through your workout. Like I said mate, this may not be gospel, just my opinion.


Cheers mate. I'm pretty sceptical about many supplements lol. I've seen those that swear by bcaa's and those that say waste of money. Much lije everything its a case of finding out what works for each of us i guess.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> Surely if not doing the comp you wouldn't pay over the odds for USN brand name?


he still lives with mummy mate he can afford it :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigtommay said:


> Cheers mate. I'm pretty sceptical about many supplements lol. I've seen those that swear by bcaa's and those that say waste of money. Much lije everything its a case of finding out what works for each of us i guess.


I am told too use them by Mr Scarb but TBH l always forget..


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

bigtommay said:


> Cheers mate. I'm pretty sceptical about many supplements lol. I've seen those that swear by bcaa's and those that say waste of money. Much lije everything its a case of finding out what works for each of us i guess.


The problem is that supplements are just that......supplements to your diet, its the food choices we make that change the shape of our bodies. Supplements literally fine tune and add that little extra to your physique I find. Alot of people say that supplement x/y/z dont work, but lets assess their diet before we start jumping on the "ye I didnt get big off that aswell" If it was a case of popping some pills and a couple of shakes a day, it would be absolutely brilliant, but im still to find that magic supplement that can transform a body within a month.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> I am told too use them by Mr Scarb but TBH l always forget..


Tut tut Mr Milky, preparation is the key, I always have BCAA's on me, if you forget just grab some off me for free no problemos!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Surely if not doing the comp you wouldn't pay over the odds for USN brand name?


Hi mate, I can honestly say with or without this USN 12 week transformation I would use USN over any other product. With this whole new "horse meat" scandal whose to say the supplement companies have what they are claiming in their tubs. I mean I know so many people who said they didnt care if horse meat was in their burgers, but what would you do if you paid for a protein that actually was made up of something of lesser quality like cornflour and cocoa powder? Yes it may be slightly more expensive, but I believe it has what it says in, dont get me wrong, their is good cheaper products out there, I suppose its just a matter of opinion and your disposable income.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JamieGray said:


> Hi mate, I can honestly say with or without this USN 12 week transformation I would use USN over any other product. With this whole new "horse meat" scandal whose to say the supplement companies have what they are claiming in their tubs. I mean I know so many people who said they didnt care if horse meat was in their burgers, but what would you do if you paid for a protein that actually was made up of something of lesser quality like cornflour and cocoa powder? Yes it may be slightly more expensive, but I believe it has what it says in, dont get me wrong, their is good cheaper products out there, I suppose its just a matter of opinion and your disposable income.


I have to agree, if l wasnt a tight tw*t l would swear by USN stuff, always have...


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am told too use them by Mr Scarb but TBH l always forget..


get the powder over tabs george. i use dymatize recoup.

i have a serving with my lunch solid meal and intra workout.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> I have to agree, if l wasnt a tight tw*t l would swear by USN stuff, always have...


I'm the same lol.

Can honestly say that I'm very skeptical my anabolic matrix whey contains what it says at 5kg for £40!

But didn't someone post a review up on here awhile ago which showed test results for protein powders and some top companies had poor results.

I remember myprotein had what it said on the tin..


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> I am told too use them by Mr Scarb but TBH l always forget..


Lol. When does he advise you to take them mate? Is it quite a high dose?

The problem for me is the cost, its weighing it up to determine if 40-60 quid per month is going to make a big enought difference to justify the cost bearing in mind i have no intention to ever compete lol.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> The problem is that supplements are just that......supplements to your diet, its the food choices we make that change the shape of our bodies. Supplements literally fine tune and add that little extra to your physique I find. Alot of people say that supplement x/y/z dont work, but lets assess their diet before we start jumping on the "ye I didnt get big off that aswell" If it was a case of popping some pills and a couple of shakes a day, it would be absolutely brilliant, but im still to find that magic supplement that can transform a body within a month.


I'd say your doin more than fine with ehat youre doin mate.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you time your carbs around workouts mate or just have them throughout the day?

Credit to you aswell for how open you have been with the journal regarding previous training and muscle memory etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

bigtommay said:


> Lol. When does he advise you to take them mate? Is it quite a high dose?
> 
> The problem for me is the cost, its weighing it up to determine if 40-60 quid per month is going to make a big enought difference to justify the cost bearing in mind i have no intention to ever compete lol.


I take 6 caps pre workout mate, bought them on offer from the GNC shop so not too pricey.

Pro -10 do the powder but l cant stomach it unfortunatly and its not that expensive TBH.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Do you time your carbs around workouts mate or just have them throughout the day?
> 
> Credit to you aswell for how open you have been with the journal regarding previous training and muscle memory etc.


To an extent around my workout mate, im just lucky that I train in the morning so filter them out towards the evening, I only have 2 Pro/Fat Meals the rest are P/F/C.

Ill be honest mate I could live a lie, and pretend im this transformation coach, but I could not live with falsifying my past experience. However even with that said, I am still doing an hours resistance and an hours cardio a day and training every single day, so I am putting the hard work in.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Your honesty and hard work is admirable and an inspiration mate!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

I know that this cut is being done naturally mate but i was wondering have you always been natural?

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere and i've missed it.


----------



## Professorx (Mar 24, 2013)

Good luck mate


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> Your honesty and hard work is admirable and an inspiration mate!


Thank you mate, hope a few lads will use this as an example of what can be achieved in short term aslong as you are giving it 100%


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

RS4 said:


> Very inspiring, Ive always believed in rest days but you seem to be goimg well. I need to up my whole foods and cardio


I completely agree mate with incorporating rest days. However completing a full body circuit/hours cardio is what I consider my rest day. As it really isnt hard to squeeze in somewhere in the day. Yes whole food is important mate, im a massive advocator of it and will always be over liquid meals.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JamieGray said:


> I completely agree mate with incorporating rest days. However completing a full body circuit/hours cardio is what I consider my rest day. As it really isnt hard to squeeze in somewhere in the day. Yes whole food is important mate, im a massive advocator of it and will always be over liquid meals.


Is it quiet in there ATM mate ?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> Is it quiet in there ATM mate ?


Mad busy mateo


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JamieGray said:


> Mad busy mateo


Chest tomorow then my friend :thumbup1:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Absolutely beasted this morning back session. Started with pull downs to the front, moved onto two arm dumbell row, then single arm straight arm pulldown, onto seated row, then supersetted deadstop barbell row with chins. Then smashed 40mins C.V on StairMaster! YEAAAAAAAHHH BUDDY, great session.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just realised, mid way through week 11 now, what a journey its been, so theres going to be 2 more sets of pictures and thats it over......its been emotional but im still standing. Of course I will still be blogging up until my competition probably not as many pictures as it will be game time. Feeling good!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

What are your future plans after the comp?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> What are your future plans after the comp?


Chill out, spend some much needed quality time with the mrs, compete again maybe Midlands show, try to get knee fixed, push personal training, grow then open up a gym. In that order! Wow, tires me just thinking about it.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> Hi mate, good luck with your cut, im an open book mate, literally ask me anything, ill be honest mate, im still learning myself.
> 
> I started with carbs too low to be honest, it did help me lose water weight very quickly though and helped me drop some body fat. I like yourself was scared to lose muscle so I decided to up the carbs, whilst increasing the amount of output (cardio) I did. It seemed to have worked massively, the timing of carbs is so essential for growth and body fat reduction. Supplement with BCAA's around C.V aswell mate to help preserve that hard earned muscle.


im 6.4 foot 17.9 stone cut from 18.5 over 6weeks Ive been on 4000cals a day 450p 300c 100f was bulking on 5800cals so cut it down slowley i have cut cals to fast in the past and lost size, dont want to do this again

I cut carbs down to 250 for a few day but back up to 300 today

Ive been doing cardio 40min fasted fast walking and 10 min b4 weights and 20min in the gym after weights 5days a week.

Im useing gear.

You have done well would be very happy at your body fat

Was hopeing you could give me some advice


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

totalwar said:


> im 6.4 foot 17.9 stone cut from 18.5 over 6weeks Ive been on 4000cals a day 450p 300c 100f was bulking on 5800cals so cut it down slowley i have cut cals to fast in the past and lost size, dont want to do this again
> 
> I cut carbs down to 250 for a few day but back up to 300 today
> 
> ...


Hi, mate, any specific questions fire away, ill be honest looks like you nailing it by the sounds of it. The problem that everybody faces it everybody is different, some people deal well on more/less carbs/more fats/lowish protein. However factually we know if you create a calorie deficit, you will lose weight period. Its just finding your macro equation to enable you to tweak as and when you need to. The only thing extra I would suggest is taking a dip every 3rd day in cals, mostly from carbohydrates. This has certainly helped me shift a little more. For example if you on 300g a day, literally half it, so 150g, spread over your normal meals, try to keep output on this day the same even though you will probably feel like a zombie.

As you are using gear, ensure you take your fat burners before fasted cardio, aswell as this I would sack the 10mins before weights (just ensure you do an effective warmup) and put it on the 20mins post giving you 30 mins post workout. Another thing thats often over looked is full body circuits. I dont mean everyday but if you have a "rest" day on say Wednesday get in and do a full body, not taking the muscles to failure but just approaching it. An easy way to do this would literally do a barbell complex, Military Press/Squat/Calf Raise/Tricep Extension/UpRight Row/Curl/Clean and Press/Press Ups to finish off. Im a massive massive advocator of using this tool to chip away at calories, when done effectively you will find out how hard it is.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah thanks mate just needed some 1to tell me im doing it right and give me some more advice

Will try this every 3ed day sounds good.

Im on test n tren not takeing fat burners as i was hopeing to get body fat low with out the use of them, i do have some t3s and clen on hand tho.

How many sets and reps do you do in your circuits?

Also had 30g whey this morning b4 fasted cardio i dont have any bcaa this will be ok

I do have about 3shakes a day and 3 meals to help get protine high i stuggle with 6 soild meals

Do you eat all carbs around your work out?

Did you drop cals as you lost weight


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

your not fasted if you have ingested calories which the Whey will have, the BCAAs on there own won't knock you out of a fasted state though


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

totalwar said:


> Yeah thanks mate just needed some 1to tell me im doing it right and give me some more advice
> 
> Will try this every 3ed day sounds good.
> 
> ...


Ye I would advise to drop the shake pre fasted cardio as like nick-h said you wont actually be fasted, 5g glutamine or a serving of BCAA's would be better. Circuits are around 12-20 reps mate, just bordering failure, if you are training chest for example the next day you could leave it out or just touch it a little.

All carbs are eaten throughout the day mate, meals 1-5 all have Protein/fats/carbs. Your body needs carbs to function so you will be ok with them spread out evenly throughout the day. Calories are being dropped slightly now, as the weeks coming up to the competition. Its humanly impossible to increase output without jeapordising job/relationship/cooking time as I am mega mega busy as it is. Yes, its a good idea, to start without fat burners, as if you go down all avenues now, there is nowhere else to go, but by leaving them out it should in turn give you another option if fat loss stalls.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> hi mate, would you recommend hiit on a bulk, currently skinny with a bit of a belly at the moment bulking was thinking of doing hiit on none lifting days.


Cardio, should be done whether "bulking" or not, alot of people forget about their general health when trying to put weight on, as I have done myself in the past. Your heart is the most important muscle in the body and should be exercised just as much as your visual muscles. HIIT style cardio is more suitable for bodybuilders I find because it can literally only take 10 mins if done properly and with it using mostly fast twitch muscle fibers, it could possibly promote some hypertrophy. So there should always be time to squeeze it in as theres alot more pros than cons.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

goldenballs23 said:


> hi mate, would you recommend hiit on a bulk, currently skinny with a bit of a belly at the moment bulking was thinking of doing hiit on none lifting days.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Week 10-11, only 10 days left !


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just found a horrific picture of when I was being fat and not doing anything. My mrs was commenting on my back fat so took a picture.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Wondering if your going to be the next online coach on UK-M :lol:

No one can question the dedication you have put into this mate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Tomorow git !!


----------



## Danny03 (Feb 9, 2013)

JamieGray said:


> Just found a horrific picture of when I was being fat and not doing anything. My mrs was commenting on my back fat so took a picture.


Think thats me mate! Feel like I need to go gym now ha. Diet keeps falling over got some bad snacking going on. Your doing really well though bud definately learning a lot.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Danny03 said:


> Think thats me mate! Feel like I need to go gym now ha. Diet keeps falling over got some bad snacking going on. Your doing really well though bud definately learning a lot.


Cheers mate, if your bad with snacking, why not just have a structured meal? Or even have a "healthy" snack. My girlfriend makes the best healthiest peanut butter protein cups ever, I obviously cant eat them whilst dieting but if you like them heres how to do it....

4 Scoops USN GF-1

1 Tablespoon Cocoa Powder

2 TableSpoon Xylitol

2 TableSpoon Natural Peanut Butter

Basically mix dry protein/cocoa powder and xylitol

Add tiny tiny amount of water and stir until you have a really thick paste (if you add too much water add more xylitol/protein/cocoa powder) to really thicken it up

Place half of the mixture in silicone cupcake cases

Put in freezer for 30-45 mins

Take out Put a dob of Peanut Butter on each one

Put the remaining half of protein paste on top

Place in freezer for another 30-45 mins

JOBS A GOOD UN!

You could even place it on a scottish rough oat cake and you have a decent protein/carb/fat meal


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Wondering if your going to be the next online coach on UK-M :lol:
> 
> No one can question the dedication you have put into this mate.


LoL! no coaching for me mate, im possibly the busiest person in rochdale. Work too too many hours as it is. However I do have one client who has dropped from 24 to just 15 stone. She has done AMAZING, I literally must turn down one client a week as with work commitments I cant commit, and if I cant commit 100% I wont milk them for money like some people on this forum!.


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

only 1 coach in Rochdale lad lol:laugh:like the picture of your back nice to compare with the new 1 wot a difference .

did 30 mins on stairmaster again today your giving me hope lol :thumb:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

mikeylift said:


> only 1 coach in Rochdale lad lol:laugh:like the picture of your back nice to compare with the new 1 wot a difference .
> 
> did 30 mins on stairmaster again today your giving me hope lol :thumb:


Consistency coach - power of the mind


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So had a low carb day yesterday. Training this morning was very very hard, its unbelievable how one day of low cals can effect you so much. I suppose this is a good feeling as I will be using more of the bodies energy (fat stores) in completing the workout. Ill be honest I remember looking at the StairMaster screen and seeing 8 mins, I thought "theres no [email protected] chance I can complete another 32 mins." my legs were so heavy, tired eyes, drained.com. However I still managed to crack on, got into it and hit out a solid 40 mins, literally just have to convince yourself that you CAN do it, I dont know where it came from but I managed to dig deeper than deep and carried on.

Going to knock the cheat meal on the head this week, instead I will have a "controlled" increase in cals, I will be making a protein loaf consisting of oats/banana/eggs/peanut butter/almond milk/chocolate protein. This way I will be able to calculate the EXACT Kcal I will be consuming. Going to be doing some fasted track style training on Sunday morning with the Mrs aswell which should be fun, I have a feeling im going to get my **** handed to me. Onwards and upwards 7 weeks out this Saturday.


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

can you explain how to make the protein loaf and the cooking time sounds Nice yum yum


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> Ye I would advise to drop the shake pre fasted cardio as like nick-h said you wont actually be fasted, 5g glutamine or a serving of BCAA's would be better. Circuits are around 12-20 reps mate, just bordering failure, if you are training chest for example the next day you could leave it out or just touch it a little.
> 
> All carbs are eaten throughout the day mate, meals 1-5 all have Protein/fats/carbs. Your body needs carbs to function so you will be ok with them spread out evenly throughout the day. Calories are being dropped slightly now, as the weeks coming up to the competition. Its humanly impossible to increase output without jeapordising job/relationship/cooking time as I am mega mega busy as it is. Yes, its a good idea, to start without fat burners, as if you go down all avenues now, there is nowhere else to go, but by leaving them out it should in turn give you another option if fat loss stalls.


Thanks for the advice mate. How many cals a day are you on? Howoften do you weigh your self


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

mikeylift said:


> can you explain how to make the protein loaf and the cooking time sounds Nice yum yum


Put them all together and put it in the oven!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

totalwar said:


> Thanks for the advice mate. How many cals a day are you on? Howoften do you weigh your self


I weigh myself once a week, fluctuations can occur day to day, dont get too hung up on the scales, you can build muscle/lose fat whilst dieting because your super consistent. So the scales wont be very kind. Go by the mirror or the most simplest of ways is literally use calipers but only check a 2 inches to the left of the belly button. and around 2 inches inwards on your back from your side. This will give you a good indication of whether or not you are losing weight as with alot of men thats the most stubborn area. Ill be honest mate my cals are irrelevant because your a different size/weight so by me saying e.g 2200Kcal wont necessarily be what you need to eat yourself. If you find that you are at a sticking point there is two things you can do, increase output or decrease cals.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Put them all together and put it in the oven!


More detail  you talking standard brown loaf bread mix plus small bits of extras in?

Maybe ask @stealthy to cook and up and video


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

Get that you put the ingredients together but how long in the Oven Jamie Oliver:confused1:


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> I weigh myself once a week, fluctuations can occur day to day, dont get too hung up on the scales, you can build muscle/lose fat whilst dieting because your super consistent. So the scales wont be very kind. Go by the mirror or the most simplest of ways is literally use calipers but only check a 2 inches to the left of the belly button. and around 2 inches inwards on your back from your side. This will give you a good indication of whether or not you are losing weight as with alot of men thats the most stubborn area. Ill be honest mate my cals are irrelevant because your a different size/weight so by me saying e.g 2200Kcal wont necessarily be what you need to eat yourself. If you find that you are at a sticking point there is two things you can do, increase output or decrease cals.


Yeah the scales been doing my head in going to start ingnoring them and weigh meself once a week

Yeak mit just start measuring my waist good way to keep track

Yeah i know that pal was just wondering what you was on. How high do you think to keep protien 450-500?

I keep track of my cals on my fittness pal on my ipad its great

Thanks


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

mikeylift said:


> Get that you put the ingredients together but how long in the Oven Jamie Oliver:confused1:


Ok, I may if I have the time/confidence make a step by step guide video and put it on youtube tomorow when I make it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey jamie. Def keep your head in the game! Everyone will have wobbles at this stage but the end goal will be worth it. Have a fab weekend x


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey jamie. Def keep your head in the game! Everyone will have wobbles at this stage but the end goal will be worth it. Have a fab weekend x


Thanx, im staying head strong! Got a fantastic support network around me which makes a MASSIVE difference.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

totalwar said:


> Yeah the scales been doing my head in going to start ingnoring them and weigh meself once a week
> 
> Yeak mit just start measuring my waist good way to keep track
> 
> ...


Ye the basic pinch test on stomach/lower back is the way to go mate!

Protein is relatively high I would say for my size, however I think you may be consuming too much(my opinion). Theres a good chance when your an a deficit that there could be quite alot of protein being converted to glycogen, depending on your carb intake. Its not a massive problem, however gluconeogenisis over time can cause alot of unneeded stress to the liver, and cost you alot of money. As carbs are the same calorific value as protein, it may be a good idea to lower protein a little and up the carbs, it could give you more energy whoch can make the workouts more effective and it will definately save you money. IF what you are doing is working though mate, I cant really knock it, at the end of the day if your seeing progression your doing more than the majority of gym goers. Just give it a try though even if you lower protein to 400g and up the carb amounts to meet same calorific daily value spread through your meals, I do believe it would make you feel more energetic.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So, I have found myself with two FULL days off, wow this hasnt happened in the last 2 years. Been up since 7, walked the dogs, got the mrs out of bed and went for a cardio session with her. Heathers left me alone today as shes going to Si Fans new gym in Birmingham UF. Just running a few errands today, little bit of food shopping, banking sunbed, cleaning the fish tank and bedroom O THE JOYS!. Should burn some calories as I cant drive so will be walking everywhere, its about time I got some fresh air throughout the day, its been long enough.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its about time you learned to drive you mean !


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Milky said:


> Its about time you learned to drive you mean !


Mate, I will NOT spend any money on anything luxury UNTIL I have my own gym, im a bus [email protected] haha, £8 ish a week public transport costs me, hell of a lot cheaper then a car.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> Mate, I will NOT spend any money on anything luxury UNTIL I have my own gym, im a bus [email protected] haha, £8 ish a week public transport costs me, hell of a lot cheaper then a car.


That's £384 a year on buses if my poor maths is correct :lol:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> That's £384 a year on buses if my poor maths is correct :lol:


Now you have put it like that im going to start walking to work haha!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So, one thing that I would have love to have included which would have made my life so much easier in terms of my transformtion would have been fasted cardio. Literally because I train in the morning it wasnt possible, HOWEVER were there is a problem theres a way around it - just went and bought myself a cross trainer off gum tree for £60, what a bargain, just had 15 minutes on there. Will be getting up at around half 6 from now on cracking on with some fasted cardio, gettin brekky and trying to squeeze another meal in then hit the weights. Things just got interesting! Fat loss here we come 

+.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Did track/plyo style training this morning fasted with the mrs at the park. Jesus, plyo's are hard, legs feel horribly wobbly now, I was well out of my comfort zone, absolutely starving now though so must have been effective. Just doing some cooking now, going to squeeze another hours cardio in today on the cross trainer.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just going to share the new cross trainer with my mrs, 10 mins on/off each, whilst off, full body kettlebell/resistance band circuit, team lean!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I subscribed to this thread weeks ago and just noticed I haven't made a single comment!!!!

You've made some cracking progress over the last few weeks. I really admire your dedication and persistence, actually makes me look forward to cutting :lol:

All the best with the last few weeks, I'm sure you'll do fine :thumbup1:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I subscribed to this thread weeks ago and just noticed I haven't made a single comment!!!!
> 
> You've made some cracking progress over the last few weeks. I really admire your dedication and persistence, actually makes me look forward to cutting :lol:
> 
> All the best with the last few weeks, I'm sure you'll do fine :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, one week left of the transformation as of tomorow, its been quite a journey, but well worth it. Going to be doing the bodypower show, so still will be cracking on with training/diet/cardio really big push now, its the last stretch.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Trained with a friend at another gym today, did the token chest session for a monday. To say that my strength has been steady and sometimes declining, I was very suprised at how strong I was. Managed to get 10 reps of the 55's Dumbells on flat, squeezed 4 out on the 60's, managed 3 plates on the plate loaded machine chest press for a decent 7. All in all was a very good session. Its always good to have a change sometimes and I feel this has done me the world of good. Its give me a right kick up the backside, to kick on for this last remaining week. The cross trainer will be getting a good hours use everyday from now until comp day, which should do the fat loss a world of good. Feel good for just under 7 weeks out, coming in very good and got a few tricks up my sleeve in terms of tweaking the diet, so all in all feeling confident I will bring the package that I want to the stage.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Good man stick at it , maybe see you at better bodies tomorrow night Im travelling over from Belfast in the mornin staying at stable gate I think it's close to the gym.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Chest is in bits this morning from yesterdays session, just shows how much a change works sometimes. Did a little bit this morning but nothing crazy in terms of weights. Smashed solid 40 mins on the C.V post workout though really got into it. Low Cal day today, so really trying to push the output. Going to hit another 40 mins later on using my new cross trainer. Tomorrow should be a nice change again, visiting Stuart Garringtons (Nabba Mr World) new gym with my girlfriend in Leeds its call Leodis Gym. Will be having a chat and catch up with a friend whos meeting us there and going to be putting me through a horrible back workout. Cant wait!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Managed to squeeze a decent 30 mins of C.V on my cross trainer whilst watching the new die hard, it makes life so easy!  .

Up and at them nice an early for haircut, then training my one and only client, then sunbed, then setting off to Leeds to have a punishing back session at Leodis Gym. Good Times!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Good session today, Superset Central is an understatement! 30 reps sets back to back with decent weight. Absolutely punished. Just makes you realise that although you think your training hard, there is always another level which you can go to, and I definitely went there today ha!

Normally would put pictures on every Wednesday but being as I started this transformation on a Monday, I will be finishing on a Monday for the final picture. Its been a roller coaster but I wouldnt have changed anything about it.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Quick snap at the gym this morning, looking forward to the next 6 weeks, cant wait to see the final package I bring to the stage.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Taking awesome shape mate. How many inches have you drop a few inches off the waist?

Whats your weight today? Looking great pal.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> Taking awesome shape mate. How many inches have you drop a few inches off the waist?
> 
> Whats your weight today? Looking great pal.


Cheers mate, really trying to craft the physique now, waist is around 30-31 inch at a guess, around 12 stone 12 at the minute, think around 12'7 and ill be bang on, probably weigh around 13 with a good carb up though.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry for horrible typing haha, on phone.

Meant to ask how many inches off your waist have you lost?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> Sorry for horrible typing haha, on phone.
> 
> Meant to ask how many inches off your waist have you lost?


O rite, I wish I lost 30 inches haha. Well in the horrible picture of my back with my belly overhanging in my jeans I was around 35-36inch so around a 4-5 inch loss on my waist. Ill be honest, im quite wide waisted in comparison to alot of MP guys, so hopefully bringing a fuller upper body will create an illusion of having a smaller waist.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Heres what this mornings chest workout looked like. Give you a rough idea of what volume im bringing to each session.

Flat Barbell Bench 3x20-30reps SuperSet Decline Barbell 3x20-30 Reps

Flat Dumbells 3x20 reps SuperSet with Cable Cross Over 3x20 Reps

Incline Smith Machine 3x20 reps Superset with 3x Bodyweight dips to failure

Chest Flye Machine 3xFailure Superset with 3xPress Ups to failure

Followed by 40 minutes on StairMaster


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Managed a decent fasted weights session this morning. Today unfortunately is low cal day again, going to hit an hours C.V on the stairmaster this evening, really trying to make the low cal days count by expending as much energy as humanly possible. I feel like there isnt enough coffee in the world that can keep me alive throughout today, really really tired/drained, but I need to get through these days to make the difference.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> Heres what this mornings chest workout looked like. Give you a rough idea of what volume im bringing to each session.
> 
> Flat Barbell Bench 3x20-30reps SuperSet Decline Barbell 3x20-30 Reps
> 
> ...


Bet you felt pumped lol


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Bet you felt pumped lol


Incredibly mate, got home and my mrs said, your chest looks like its grown haha. Literally just trying to improve the amount of output through varying my training that im already doing. I cant literally add any more time in the day to train so it only gives me the option to change the training I am currently doing to make it more taxing on calories, thus the introduction of crazy volume. Every workout from here on will consist of a very similar approach, the muscle has been built and is sufficient for my class, just a case of preserving what I have and losing body fat, im guessing another 5-7lb and ill be stage ready.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just smashed 45 minutes on the stairmaster, followed by 15 minutes abs, well and truly knackered now. Get home from work at 9:30, prep some food then bed for some much needed zzzzzzzz.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Be good if you could post 2 photos side by side start to finish to see the change man.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

So the transformation is officially over, the picture has been taken, mission completed! Will post it up as soon as I get time.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Be good if you could post 2 photos side by side start to finish to see the change man.


Hi mate, will do dont you worry, will try and put a collective of all the pictures together, to give a better look at the start to finish.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> Hi mate, will do dont you worry, will try and put a collective of all the pictures together, to give a better look at the start to finish.


Sounds good man great motivation to others!!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

This week is trench warfare week. Heather is away from Wednesday doing FIBO, therefore its just me myself and I. Going to be really harsh on myself with the cals, as I will be literally be on my own so cant be a stress head to those around me. 5 days this week will be low low, with the same output. Its going to be a little experimental, however I think it will help shift alot more bodyfat then I will be able to coast the last 4-5 weeks hopefully. Lets see what happens!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like a dark place where men have to go to become champions. You will welcome it mate! :thumbup:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok final set of pictures weeks 11-12 end of the road!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> Ok final set of pictures weeks 11-12 end of the road!


Well done, you absolutely smashed it, Reps!

Can you put a start and finish one up together mate


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Well done, you absolutely smashed it, Reps!
> 
> Can you put a start and finish one up together mate


As Requested mate


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

JamieGray said:


> As Requested mate


That's an amazing natural transformation in 12 weeks mate!

You've given me the motivation I need to sort my sh!t out...


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> That's an amazing natural transformation in 12 weeks mate!
> 
> You've given me the motivation I need to sort my sh!t out...


Consistency is key mate, yes I feel absolutely drained, anybody who knows me from the gym, will testify at how tired I look all the time, but I keep grinding and grinding. Just under 6 weeks to Bodypower show now. Ive done 12 weeks, now its time for the final stretch I can see the finish line and its full steam ahead.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done matey... Brilliant results. :thumb:


----------



## mikeylift (Jan 22, 2013)

brilliant transformation pal


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Outstanding, just brilliant, amazing change, great informative log, honest and truthful.

Superb work ethic! Been great reading all this! Congrats.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

awesome results mate , really spurs me on to work harder myself.

Hats of to you


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, Oscar speech coming up.....

Thanks for everybody who has viewed/input/questioned anything on this journal, really appreciate all the positive input that everybody has posted. Massive thank you to all those who know me and have been around throughout the 12 weeks. My girlfriend Heather has been a rock, kept me on track when I needed it most. Thank you Gregg Plitt for his inspiring videos, been a great help when I needed it.

This is the final post I will be making on this journal, its been a great ride, really enjoyed it, its been hard at times, Ive wanted to give it up a few times, but I stuck to it and saw it through.

Ok thats it over and out. 5 and a half weeks out, its time to shine! If anybody recognises me at BodyPower come over for a chat, ill be the one walking around tanned up on my own!

Many thanks and keep going!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

aye, nice work matey.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Great work mate!! Massive change from start to finish


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Big big well done. Outstanding results!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome Jay! Absolutely fantastic change! Reps mucka, well deserved!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Said it before and will say it again,

THE PICTURE'S DO NOT DO HIM JUSTICE...

Honestly chaps, looks fantastic in the flesh and with a decent tan and good lighting he would look the bollox...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Unbelievable change in 12 weeks, unbelievable. Well done fella, the hard graft has certainly paid off!!!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Incredible work man! Amazing stuff


----------



## jambolino123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome work, really inspiring! If you could give 3 pieces of advice from what you have learnt over the 12 weeks about cutting and getting lean.... What would they be?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You always know it's a good result when people (such as me) email your photo to others showing them how good your results are. Hope you don't mind. Well done mate, incredible work


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

This log has been a major factor to my own log.

Remarkable change.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

amazing transformation mate. now all i need to do is get enough free time to go through the 30 pages to see how it happened. top stuff


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Amazing work mate :beer:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fantastic mate. Consistency is key like you say!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

Amazing, true inspiration, be proud of yourself mate, all kinds of gainszzzzzz


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

**** me, it's amazing how much muscle was hiding under your chub (no offense)

Well done.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

wow cool transformation... what diet were you on?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Went straight to the pics as per the title...fukin brilliant work mate...weeks 1-2 look the biggest change IMO

Subd so I can read from the start. Reps when I get to my comp mate...well done again


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Went straight to the pics as per the title...fukin brilliant work mate...weeks 1-2 look the biggest change IMO
> 
> Subd so I can read from the start. Reps when I get to my comp mate...well done again


Don't listen to him OP he always promises reps and never delivers


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Don't listen to him OP he always promises reps and never delivers


There ya go greeting puss lol


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all, it would be too difficult to quote everyone of you, but can I take some time out, to say a MASSIVE thank you to every single one of you for commenting on my achievements, I will be around on the forum, if anybody has any questions feel free to message me, I am an OPEN BOOK!

However like I said I wont be posting about my journey for the last 4 weeks prep as I need to really concentrate on putting in all the spare time into bringing a 100% package. Hope everyone smashes it this year, and really improves their physique training and life in every aspect!

Again thank you for your support, it has been an enjoyable journey and wouldnt change it for the world!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

When is the judgement announced mate?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Zola said:


> When is the judgement announced mate?


Early next year, its a yearly comp, you can enter it whenever throughout the year, so long wait to find out, think I stand a good shot though mate fingers crossed!


----------



## MakkaL (Apr 15, 2013)

I gotta say it again, them gains are fvcking sickening, amazing stuff man! imagine what your going to look like in another 12 months..... *sigh* haha x


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi guys, just a quick update, currently managed to tie down a blog on the USN website for the next 4 weeks, running up to my competition, all information about what's going on in terms of prep will be on there! Please feel free to check it out! http://blog.usn.co.uk/category/jamies-blog-usn-bodypower-classic/


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Taking it easy now then mate? :lol:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Taking it easy now then mate? :lol:


I Dont know the meaning of easy mate! haha


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Just updated my blog on the USN Website if anybody wants to check it out! If your feeling like your not getting anywhere may give you a kick up the backside!

http://blog.usn.co.uk/category/jamies-blog-usn-bodypower-classic/


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Great transformation mate! I think I need to start doing some HIIT after each session as well.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

fantastic mate...... :thumbs:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Anybody whos still interested in whats happening in my life just had a new blog entry on the USN website   http://blog.usn.co.uk/category/jamies-blog-usn-bodypower-classic/

Theres a current pic on there from last saturday aswell, just to let you all know im still on it and putting it in!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gonna smash it mate


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

What does your HIIT cardio look like mate?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Little bit of an update from Spain  - supporting the UKBFF team at Santa Susana. Diet still bang on, hotel is really bodybuilding friendly, had a conversation with Rob Riches, really boosted my confidence, he said, "dude your stacked, im not looking forward to competing against you at BodyPower" haha, always good to get a massive compliment from such a proven athlete! Fingers crossed he wins over here then he wont be competing against me, he has an absolutely fantastic physique, literally cant pick any fault at all, think he will definitely be our first Mens Physique Pro. Anyway guys, need to get down to the pool for a chill!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Argh man I love Santa Susana, make sure you the train up into the mountains


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Two days away, little picture update, shorts have come, just tan/water manipulation and very slight carb up to go now!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well chaps Jamie got 2 nd but apparently was robbed so fair play to him..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing transformation mate. Incredible. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant transformation mate. Inspirational.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He looks phenomanal on th stage pics l have to say.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi guys, as you may already be aware of I got 2nd place, hand on heart, I did think that I should have won, not taking anything away from the guy who came first, he looked fantastic also, we both had different packages, no one better then the other just different, and the judges decided to go for his package, which I can handle. As far as im aware I got an invite to the British, which is fantastic, and I also won £500 for placing 2nd which is going straight into my holiday money  . Got plenty of pictures, just have to wait for them to arrive, heres the couple ive managed to pinch, again thank you all for your supports, its been overwhelming! On a side not my girlfriend Heather was awarded her PRO CARD on stage just before I competed, wow that was emotional


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cracking pic of you and the mrs mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great weekend for you and the mrs mate , well done!!

:beer:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did you deliberately 'get fat' before this transformation?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Did you deliberately 'get fat' before this transformation?


Surely not???


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

No, I wouldnt say deliberately got fat, I found myself in a bad bad place, I fell out of love with training and dieting, lost all motivation to do anything, I was literally waiting for the fire to come back. But the days turned into weeks which turned into months, having said that when you are 24 and been playing around with weights since you were 14 you can understand getting bored of it. Thats the problem alot of young boxers find, by the time they hit 25 they have been boxing for 20 years. No wonder then want to retire early.


----------



## arrgh_cmon (May 21, 2013)

Yo Jamie,

During the transformation, how much did you spend on your meals weekly?


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

arrgh_cmon said:


> Yo Jamie,
> 
> During the transformation, how much did you spend on your meals weekly?


A ridiculous amount mate, average I would say around £50-£70, on the run up to my competition the last 2 weeks was roughly £120-£150 each week.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Hi guys, as you may already be aware of I got 2nd place, hand on heart, I did think that I should have won, not taking anything away from the guy who came first, he looked fantastic also, we both had different packages, no one better then the other just different, and the judges decided to go for his package, which I can handle. As far as im aware I got an invite to the British, which is fantastic, and I also won £500 for placing 2nd which is going straight into my holiday money  . Got plenty of pictures, just have to wait for them to arrive, heres the couple ive managed to pinch, again thank you all for your supports, its been overwhelming! On a side not my girlfriend Heather was awarded her PRO CARD on stage just before I competed, wow that was emotional


Absolutely amazing, awesome!!!! Ans great pics also!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Great shape mate out of interested what % BF are you at peak in the photos?


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Amazing mate well done to you and the missus :clap: :thumb:


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> Great shape mate out of interested what % BF are you at peak in the photos?


No idea mate, I just go off the mirror, the only thing I use is a pinch test around 2 inch to the left of my belly button and then 2 inch in on my lower back, this enables me to monitor if BF % is going down.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> Amazing mate well done to you and the missus :clap: :thumb:


Cheers mate, Next stop British Finals!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

alan_wilson said:


> Absolutely amazing, awesome!!!! Ans great pics also!!!


Nice one Alan, your turn next buddy!


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Couple of better pics from the show guys!


----------



## JLawton25 (Jun 4, 2013)

I understand that adding lean mass and reducing body fat is extremely difficult but you have managed to achieve this succesfully. Just a few questions around this. Ive been training for a number of years and last September started tighting my diet and looking at my macro breakdown and i've been altering this to try and achieve my short / long term goals. Im just after some advise from your point of view on how you achieved what you have.

What macro break down did you aim for during the 12 weeks?

Did you break the 12 weeks up into smaller phases to set short term goals?

How did you decide on your overall calorie intake and protein intake?

Throughout the 12 weeks on average how many carbs (g) were you consuming?

How did you manage to cut but add lean mass (high intake BCAA's prior and during workouts)?

Any advise would be much appreciated

Cheers fella


----------



## mrbritish (Mar 29, 2013)

There is hope for me yet

Well done fella


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

How the hell didn't you win mate! Well done


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

JLawton25 said:


> I understand that adding lean mass and reducing body fat is extremely difficult but you have managed to achieve this succesfully. Just a few questions around this. Ive been training for a number of years and last September started tighting my diet and looking at my macro breakdown and i've been altering this to try and achieve my short / long term goals. Im just after some advise from your point of view on how you achieved what you have.
> 
> What macro break down did you aim for during the 12 weeks?
> 
> ...


I reckon most these questions have been answered throughout this thread.

Have a read through :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking amazing mate and so is Heather. Great work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Never even seen this but impressive!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

JamieGray said:


> Nice one Alan, your turn next buddy!


That's it. I'm going for bodypower next year. 100%


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jamie huge congrats such an inspiration..


----------



## Joe89 (Jan 23, 2013)

Etftzns


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Great work !!!

would you be able to post up a little paragraph what you did in your last week in terms of prep

and day of contest?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Big ape said:



> Great work !!!
> 
> would you be able to post up a little paragraph what you did in your last week in terms of prep
> 
> and day of contest?


He has no time for us losers now hes famous :laugh:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

haha good on him!! how has hes fitness career gone after the show if u no?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

MutantX said:


> He has no time for us losers now hes famous :laugh:


haha good on him!! how has hes fitness career gone after the show if u no?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Big ape said:


> haha good on him!! how has hes fitness career gone after the show if u no?


 @Milky would probably know more than me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

He is currently on holiday in America with another comp coming up in 18 weeks.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, just though I would make on last post in here, for those who may have wanted to know what I have been getting up to since my transformation. I qualified for the UKBFF Finals, through the Bodypower show, on the day my class (Mens Physique Short) was massive it had 32 competitors in it I believe. The goal was top 6 I managed 4th, to be honest I felt like it was a massive achievement for myself, as I came behind Ryan Terry, Ben Noy and Rob Riches, so all in all it has been a very eventful year! Ive attatched a couple of pictures of the show, and heres a video my girlfriend took of top 6 doing individual t-walks and comparisons






Ive also managed to pick up sponsorship with a wicked company Deluxe Nutrition, they backed me all the way through prep, and I couldnt be happier!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Good journal, just read through it


----------



## Bluemoon9 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just thought this could do with a bump. Totally got me motivated now after reading hole thing


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Well done fella :thumbup1:


----------

